#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  одиночество

## Евстигней

Здравствуйте.
Думаю, любой человек, вступивший на путь саморазвития (не акцентируем внимание на выбор веры), сталкивается с проблемой одиночества. Это всепоглощающее чувство глубокого внутреннего дискомфорта. 
На своём примере. Летом 2008 года, после двух лет праздной жизни – что-то внутри заставило меня сойти с общего пути (меня и моих друзей) на другой, более постный и менее праздный уровень жизни. Это было почти потребностью. Отвращение к тому, что я делал, как я это делал раньше. Словом говоря – два этих года (18,19 лет) – время разрушения своего организма и духа. 
Сначала было легче, казалось – вот оно, время осмысленного выбора, самостоятельного выбора, работы над тем, что осталось. 
Но через некоторое время, - срывался. Т.к. попросту не знал куда себя деть. Сложно выразить словами. Но вернуться в круг друзей уже не получается. Нет прежнего удовлетворения + почти полное отсутствие понимание между мной и друзьями. 
Летом получалось – убиваться работой. Сейчас же – это в лучшем случае Интернет, в худшем – возвращение к прошлому. 
Это действительно очень важный для меня вопрос. Сейчас я чувствую, что просто завядаю, не чувствуя какой бы то ни было реализации. 
Я не пытаюсь вызвать у вас к себе жалость, хотя и понимаю, что единственный источник этих и других бед и переживаний – собственное эго. Как вы справляетесь с этой проблемой?

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

"Я полагаю, что вера в себя и умение пережить одиночество суть основные качества, необходимые для того, чтобы состояться в жизни. Я имею в виду не слепую уверенность, а осознание наших скрытых возможностей, увереность в том, что мы всегда способны признавать и исправлять свои ошибки, совершенствоваться, духовно обогащаться, в том, что самосовершенствованию нет предела".
Его Святейшество Далай-лама, "365 духовных практик на каждый день", Размышления о смысле жизни

----------

Ersh (19.02.2009), Pavel (20.02.2009), Слава Эркин (17.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Думаю, любой человек, вступивший на путь саморазвития (не акцентируем внимание на выбор веры), 
> сталкивается с проблемой одиночества.


Это может быть очень глубокой проблемой, которая вам не видна на самом деле. Произрастает проблема из-за какого-то скрытого желания. Если "внутри пусто", значит "есть потребность в чём-то". Это очевидная закономерность.

Внимательно проанализируйте себя и осознайте что вам нужно. 
Быть может вы хотите кем-то стать? Или чего-то добиться? Или быть может у вас была несчастная любовь, а теперь вы стараетесь задавить своё стремление её обрести вновь? Тут может быть что угодно, и никто вам не скажет что это - только вы сами можете узнать.

Если вы буддист и практикуете учение Будды - и не видите в этом оттдушины - значит это на самом деле не то, чего вы хотите, и это не то, что вы считаете идеалом своей жизни, своей целью. Выбирая для себя какую-то "высокую цель" вы как правило хотите убежать от самого себя, скрыться от мощного желания, которое давит на вас изнутри.

Вы даже можете захотеть стать монахом - полагая что это спасёт вас от самого себя - но дальше придёт только разочарование и депрессия - потому что "духовные поиски" не спасают, если вы прежде не увидели самого себя, не разгребли всю сложную внутреннюю путаницу. Я уже в другой теме писал, что для того, чтобы эту путаницу разобрать требуются два важнейших качества: 
1. острая внимательность
2. предельная честность [по отношению к самому себе]

Воспользуйтесь ими и увидите, что проблемы начнут разрешаться. Других путей нет.

----------

Garb (24.02.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Евстигней (13.03.2012), Иван Петров (03.08.2010), Лора (21.02.2009), Энн Тэ (08.07.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Будда создал Сангху и неоднократно говорится о том, что хороший друг только помощник на пути. 
Одиночество (точнее уединение) вовсе не обозначает полное прекращение общения с кем бы то ни было. 
В данном случае уединение противоставляется зависимости, а различные совместные действия напротив, приветствуются.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Иногда бывает мало только отказываться от плохих привычек. Нужно ещё обзаводиться хорошими. 

Иначе говоря, чтобы собирать урожай, его надо вначале посадить. 

Кстати, если чего-то в жизни не хватает, если без этого жизнь видится пустой, одинокой, бессмысленной, то быстрее и надежнее всего получить "нехватаемое" это продуцировать, делать его самому - но не для себя, а для других.

----------

Ашока (19.02.2009), Слава Эркин (17.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

Одиночество - знак того, что Вы на верном Пути...

----------

Morris Allan (21.02.2009), Чиффа (19.02.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Одиночество - знак того, что Вы на верном Пути...


Извините, "знак" или "признак"?

Так ли я Вас понимаю в контексте темы?

----------


## Aion

Одиночество одинаково:
В круговой суете сует
То с надеждой встречаем всякого,
То с печалью глядим вослед.

Мы такие! Мы очень разные,
Не узнав во всяком себя,
Ищем в небе братьев по разуму,
Одинокость в душе любя...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.02.2009), Чиффа (19.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

У буддиста есть Будды, Дхарма  и Сангха, поэтому об одиночестве не может быть речи.

----------

AlekseyE (19.02.2009), Bagira (20.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.02.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Morris Allan (21.02.2009), Naldjorpa (19.02.2009), Александр С (19.02.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009), Манечка (07.05.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Одиночество одинаково:
> В круговой суете сует
> То с надеждой встречаем всякого,
> То с печалью глядим вослед.
> 
> Мы такие! Мы очень разные,
> Не узнав во всяком себя,
> Ищем в небе братьев по разуму,
> Одинокость в душе любя...


На голой ветке
Ворон сидит одиноко...
Поздняя осень.
(с) Басё

----------

Aion (19.02.2009), Pema Sonam (19.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

> У буддиста есть Будды, Дхарма  и Сангха, поэтому об одиночестве не может быть речи.


Будды вне признаков,  
Дхарма вне знаков, 
Сангха вне границ...

----------

Morris Allan (21.02.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

По улице моей который год
Звучат шаги - мои друзья уходят.
Друзей моих медлительный уход
Той темноте за окнами угоден.

О, одиночество, как твой характер крут.
Посверкивая циркулем железным,
Как холодно ты замыкаешь круг,
Не внемля увереньям бесполезным.

Дай стать на цыпочки в твоем лесу,
На том конце замедленного жеста,
Найти листву и поднести к лицу,
И ощутить сиротство, как блаженство.

Даруй мне тишь твоих библиотек,
Твоих концертов строгие мотивы.
И мудрая я позабуду тех,
Кто умерли или доселе живы.

И я познаю мудрость и печаль,
Свой тайный смысл доверят мне предметы,
Природа, прислонясь к моим плечам,
Объявит свои детские секреты.

И вот тогда, из слез, из темноты,
Из бедного невежества былого,
Друзей моих прекрасные черты,
Появятся и растворятся снова.

----------

Aion (19.02.2009), Pavel (20.02.2009), Ашока (19.02.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Хижина в лесу,
Такая убогая.
В столице люди
Мой мир и всю мою жизнь
Зовут - гора Печали.
    монах Кисен. 9 век

----------

Aion (19.02.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> сталкивается с проблемой одиночества. Это всепоглощающее чувство глубокого внутреннего дискомфорта.


Я бы так не определял одиновчество. Когда вы, например, в одиночестве созерцаете красоту природы, то ни о каком "всепоглощающем чувстве внутреннего дискомфорта" не может быть и речи. Вы просто очень молоды.




> Т.к. попросту не знал куда себя деть.


Я много старше вас, но констатирую, что не решил эту проблему до конца. Что-то надо делать это точно, мне необходима работа просто из физсоображений. Кроме этого, практика - важнейший момент. Но также впечатления (см. выше, например) и общение (все тот же интернет, ну тут буддисты подсказывают сангху, т.е. всегда можно прийти, скажем, на ретрит и потолкаться среди людей, пообщаться опять же и послушать, что говорят умные люди).

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Sche (20.02.2009)

----------


## Евстигней

спасибо за искренность.
Юрий К., да, созерцание красоты природы. это наполняет покоем!

----------


## Юрий К.

Не только и даже не столько покоем. Покой скорее от тишины, а не от красоты.

----------


## Naldjorpa

А мне кажется нужно поискать "братьев по разуму", поэтому согласен с Юрием К. отчасти. То, что вы не чувствуете особого удовольствия от прошлого "разрушительного" времяпрепровождения с вашими друзьями знак того, что вы возможно духовно поднимаетесь... даже не возможно, а так и есть... следовательно нужно искать друзей, которые находятся на духовном уровне повыше, чем те, кто был в вашем окружении до этого... если вы буддист, то центры и ритриты и т.д. - это то что вам может помоч, а если нет, то разберитесь в себе, подумайте где вы можете найти людей, которые разделяют ваше понимание мира... Скажу сразу, таких людей много не бывает )... 
  А вообще, одиночество - это иногда здорово ).

----------


## Шавырин

" Кто бы ни был со мной, я всё равно,изначально,-один"(Б.Г."Послезавтра",альб."Песни Рыбака")

----------

Pema Sonam (19.02.2009)

----------


## Шаман

если чувство одиночества приводит к депрессии, с этим надо что-то делать. или с одиночеством, или с депрессией. или с саморазвитием  :Wink: 
ИМХО для саморазвития одиночество или ограничение в общении благоприятно и к депрессии не приводит. если, конечно, обзавестись хорошим наставником и правильными учением и практикой.  :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (19.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

Вы одиноки или не знаете что вам делать в отрыве от обычных интересов?
Одиночество и потеря направления - разные вещи.

----------

Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## Евстигней

ullu, долго думал как ответить на этот вопрос.
направление выбрано. ещё до того, как стал вопрос.
скорее двигаться в другом направлении одному - сложно.
а не двигаться с "обычными интересами" - больно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Здравствуйте.
> Думаю, любой человек, вступивший на путь саморазвития (не акцентируем внимание на выбор веры), сталкивается с проблемой одиночества. Это всепоглощающее чувство глубокого внутреннего дискомфорта. 
> На своём примере. Летом 2008 года, после двух лет праздной жизни – что-то внутри заставило меня сойти с общего пути (меня и моих друзей) на другой, более постный и менее праздный уровень жизни. Это было почти потребностью. Отвращение к тому, что я делал, как я это делал раньше. Словом говоря – два этих года (18,19 лет) – время разрушения своего организма и духа. 
> Сначала было легче, казалось – вот оно, время осмысленного выбора, самостоятельного выбора, работы над тем, что осталось. 
> Но через некоторое время, - срывался. Т.к. попросту не знал куда себя деть. Сложно выразить словами. Но вернуться в круг друзей уже не получается. Нет прежнего удовлетворения + почти полное отсутствие понимание между мной и друзьями. 
> Летом получалось – убиваться работой. Сейчас же – это в лучшем случае Интернет, в худшем – возвращение к прошлому. 
> Это действительно очень важный для меня вопрос. Сейчас я чувствую, что просто завядаю, не чувствуя какой бы то ни было реализации. 
> Я не пытаюсь вызвать у вас к себе жалость, хотя и понимаю, что единственный источник этих и других бед и переживаний – собственное эго. Как вы справляетесь с этой проблемой?


Подобная крайняя неудовлетворенность в свое время вылилась для меня в то, чтостало неожиданной и наивысшей драгоценностью из всех, о какой я даже не мечтал. Это весьма полезное состояние, если захотеть от него освободиться правильным путем. Ищите себе уголок, где прячется настоящее счастье, для которого не нужно причин. Оно есть.

----------


## Норбу

как сказал Гессе: "Одиночество это свобода!"... но я полностью с вами согласен

----------


## PampKin Head

Лопата, огород... К осени - погреб картошки.

Или в дорожные рабочие.

P.S. "И печаль отступит, и тоска пройдет" (c) Мне про проблемы ума, отягощенного годами праздной жизни, зело понравилось.

----------


## Yeshe

> ... Я не пытаюсь вызвать у вас к себе жалость, хотя и понимаю, что единственный источник этих и других бед и переживаний – собственное эго. Как вы справляетесь с этой проблемой?


 Уважаемый Евстигней, прежде всего нужно понять, что это не одноразовая проблема - она настигает человека несколько раз за время его жизни. Даже по статистике - самые тяжелые периоды это когда человек преодолевает свои 28-30 лет порог, и потом 40-42-летний, некоторых настигает еще и около 50-ти. Ломаются семьи, человек находит или бросает (иногда меняет) религию, меняет работу, иногда даже полностью меняет профессию, начинает учиться или спивается и т.п. Каждый последующий кризис как правило сложнее и тяжелее, чем предыдущий. Потерянный смысл жизни в 28 и в 50 лет - две большие разницы. Потому не переживайте, вам предстоит этот кризис еще не раз. 

Сойти с пути друзей и прошлой жизни - это нормальный процесс для почти каждого здесь присутствующего. Для того и существует сангха - община друзей, чтобы у нас появился круг новых друзей, разделяющих наши новые ценности (кстати это вне зависимости от религии - каждая очень высоко ценит общинную жизнь и вовлеченность человека в нее). Потому старайтесь больше бывать среди тех, кто вас понимает - этим вы укрепляетесь на новом пути и в новом образе жизни.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Raudex (20.02.2009), Skyku (21.02.2009), Zom (21.02.2009), Лора (21.02.2009), Майя Син (09.12.2010), Тарасова (20.02.2009), Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> ullu, долго думал как ответить на этот вопрос.
> направление выбрано. ещё до того, как стал вопрос.
> скорее двигаться в другом направлении одному - сложно.
> а не двигаться с "обычными интересами" - больно.


Я ощущаю, что я Вам завидую. Может быть именно это мое чувство и называется настальгией.

Прочитайте эти слова Будды. Возможно, они окажутся для Вас полезными.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786504

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.02.2009), Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Как вы справляетесь с этой проблемой?


Лично у меня давно уже нет такой проблемы. 

Вы просто взрослеете. Это естественный процесс.

----------

Skyku (21.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> ullu, долго думал как ответить на этот вопрос.
> направление выбрано. ещё до того, как стал вопрос.
> скорее двигаться в другом направлении одному - сложно.
> а не двигаться с "обычными интересами" - больно.


Ну...мы вот тут есть  :Smilie:  например  :Smilie:  

А вообще один жутко умный чел мене однажды сказал - ищи опору в себе.

ps. Вообще , по моему мнению, вам надо усердно тренироваться в развитии 4х осознаваний. 
Тогда вы просто будете очень ясно ощущать , что у вас нет никакого времени на одиночество, уныние и упадок сил. Совершенно никакого. И они отступят.
Имхо, все это вполне обычное состояние , недостаточно один раз сделать выбор пути, постоянно будут отвлечения, будут сомнения. Это так называемые препятствия.  
Все их надо рассеивать постоянно , снова и снова, укрепляя себя практикой 4х осознаваний, постоянно поддерживая присутствие осознавания непостоянства, быстротечности жизни и сложность обрести вновь человеческое рождение и ТЕМ БОЛЕЕ понять то, что вы уже поняли.
Думаете это просто? Посмотрите вокруг, попробуйте объяснить это хоть кому-то , что бы кто-то так же осознал то же , что и вы. И вот вы умрете и нет никаких гарантий, что в следующей жизни вам поведет так же все это понять.
Все, что было умозрительным пониманием - забудется и пропадет и вы снова будете метаться в неведении не находя выхода. Дорожите этим, не профигачьте это зря. Это тягомотное переживание одиночества, которое в итоге рассется, как только вы обретете уверенность в 4х осознаваниях, не очень большая плата за то, что бы не свалиться обратно в то болото непонимания из которого вам удалось чудом выглянуть.

да, ещё забыла.  :Smilie: 
Радуйтесь  :Smilie:   Вы направляетесь не в то место, где никого нет. Почитайте жизнеописания учителей, вот вы в это место направляетесь, где они все постоянно присутствуют. И те что были, и те, что есть сейчас. 
Когда вы направляетесь туда вы можете объединяться с ними в вашем уме. Когда вы чувствуете их присутствие в вашем уме это не фантазии.
Вы можете получить реальную поддержку и помощь таким образом.

----------

Echo (26.02.2009), Майя Син (09.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> А вообще один жутко умный чел мене однажды сказал - ищи опору в себе.


Любопытно... Буквально наднях одна моя молоденькая и жутко симпатичная, но пока не очень умная сотрудница сказала: "Я люблю все делать сама".

----------


## ullu

> Любопытно... Буквально наднях одна моя молоденькая и жутко симпатичная, но пока не очень умная сотрудница сказала: "Я люблю все делать сама".


Я старая, умная и страшная  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Я старая, умная и страшная


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Bagira

Недавно пережила приступ одинокости среди людей так как жила памятью о прошлом, мысленно с теми кто были дороги и близки духовно в прошлом .В повседневной жизни жила добродеятельно между работой и домом в основном абстрогированно от социума. 
Пришлось отсекать прошлое и начинать жить в настоящем осознанно проявляя интерес к людям ,с пониманием их проблем и многогранность человеческих взаимоотношений и интересов. Прошлое завершилось, 
                  Будущее не настало, 
                  Пустотное осознование настоящего 
                  И есть путь  .......
 И ещё мне помогли духовные учителя , личным примером показав ,что всегда готовы понять проблемы человека  и    оказать помощь .Вернулись  жизнелюбие   и оптимизм .

----------


## Евстигней

Pavel, спасибо за ссылку на текст.
ullu, наврено я неправильно понимаю: социальное, физическое нравственное и должно быть духовное?

----------


## YanYas

> Здравствуйте.
> Думаю, любой человек, вступивший на путь саморазвития (не акцентируем внимание на выбор веры), сталкивается с проблемой одиночества. Это всепоглощающее чувство глубокого внутреннего дискомфорта.


Порозительно, но в вашем вопросе лежит и ответ. 
"Сталкивается с *проблемой* одиночества"
*Проблема* не в одиночестве, а в состояниях, которые вы испытываете в одиночестве - "Это всепоглощающее чувство глубокого внутреннего дискомфорта".

Нет зла, мой друг. поверь - нет зла.
Нет повода, мой друг, для огорченья.
Я поздно понял, что любовь ВСЕ соткала,
Ей дела нет до чье-то точки зренья.

Кто что полюбит - тот тем и живет;
Кто крови жаждет - тот ее прольет.
И смысла нет выказывать презренье - 
Все упирается в его лишь точку зренья.

Что любим мы - кому-то в тягость;
Что нам претит - кому-то в радость;
Что ищем мы - другой не видит в том решенья - 
Все упирается в его лишь точку зренья.

Любовь объяла тьму и свет,
Любовь пресна и не имеет цвет.
Любовь нейтральна,
У любви нет мненья - 
*Все упирается лишь в нашу точку зренья.*

----------

Ашока (20.02.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Но вернуться в круг друзей уже не получается. Нет прежнего удовлетворения + почти полное отсутствие понимание между мной и друзьями.


Смените круг общения.

Прошу прощения - еще одно наблюдение. Я живу в одном районе уже 25 лет. В течение этого времени наблюдаю одного молодого человека. Где-то лет 15-20 назад это был всклокоченный, тощий мальчишка в очках, который зимой ходил в одной рубашке рубашке (штанах и ботинках, естественно) и стоя на автобусной остановке разговаривал сам с собой. Я думал,  аесть ли у него, такого друзья ... и не мог себе представить много друзей у разговаривающего с собой человека, да еще в рубашке зимой.

Сейчас рядом с ним такая симпатичненькая, рыженькая из того же древнего рода-племени, а при них еще два карапузика. Мальчишка слегка облысел, в рубашке зимой не ходит и на автобусной остновке сам с собой не разговаривает. Солидным человеком стал:  жена, дети. :Smilie:

----------


## Bagira

Лучшиий учитель - жизнь,
Все дхармы изначально - пусты,
Реальность стирает грани условности, 
Если действия мотивацией осознанны..... :Kiss:

----------


## Tiop

> сам с собой не разговаривает.


Может, он стихи читал?  :Smilie: 

Я бывало, тоже читал в голос  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Pavel, спасибо за ссылку на текст.
> ullu, наврено я неправильно понимаю: социальное, физическое нравственное и должно быть духовное?


Не, не правильно.

"
Сначала упражняйся в предварительных практиках.
Есть четыре предварительные практики:* размышление о редкости и потенциале жизни свободного и удачливого человека, размышление о смерти и непостоянстве, размышление о поступках и их результатах, и размышление о пороках цикла существования.* Размышлением о редкости и потенциале жизни свободного и удачливого человека преодолевается одержимость временными благами этой жизни, обдумыванием смерти и непостоянства – влечение к счастливым рождениям в будущем
.......(полностью текст книги можно скачать по ссылке 
http://evajrapani.narod.ru/library.htm , например. Книга называется 
Пробуждение ума, просветление сердца. автор Далай Лама )
......
Освоение означает продолжительное свыкание с благим объектом с целью преобразования ума. Простое понимание некоторых положений не преобразует ум. Можно интеллектуально понимать преимущества альтруистического пробуждающегося ума, но на самом деле это не воздействует на ваше себялюбие. Себялюбие исчезнет только в результате постоянного сближения себя с таким пониманием. Именно это и понимается под освоением.
Освоение бывает двух типов. Аналитическое освоение использует анализ и размышление, тогда как при однонаправленном сосредоточении ум фиксируется на чём-то уже понятом. Осваивая любовь и сострадание, вы пытаетесь взрастить их в своём уме, размышляя "пусть все живые существа будут свободны от страдания". Или при освоении пустоты или непостоянства, в качестве объекта берут соответствующую тему.
Здесь, в тренировке ума, предварительные практики, такие как размышление о смерти и непостоянстве, требуются, чтобы побудить нас к выполнению основной практики. Занимаясь ими, сначала анализируйте тему. Придя к определённому заключению, удерживайте его в уме и сосредотачивайтесь некоторое время. Когда замечаете, что сосредоточение теряется, снова возобновляйте анализ. Один и тот же цикл освоения можно продолжать снова и снова, пока вы не увидите некоторого эффекта в своём уме. Тогда меняйте схему применяемого рассуждения согласно таким текстам как "Руководство к образу жизни Бодхисаттвы" или "Драгоценная гирлянда". Это подобно применению различных лекарств. Можно обнаружить, что некоторые лекарства действуют лучше других. Если упрямо держаться только за один способ освоения, это может не быть очень полезно. Приходится прилагать слишком много усилий. Вот почему необходимо изучение. Освоение без предварительного изучения подобно попытке взобраться на скалистый утёс без помощи рук.
Теперь, когда мы обладаем жизнью свободных и удачливых людей, мы имеем возможность практиковать Дхарму. Хотя необходимо посвящать некоторое время и силы делам этой жизни, важно готовиться и к жизни будущей. Если этого не делать, возможности этой драгоценной человеческой жизни пропадут впустую. Если в этой жизни нисколько не улучшить себя, следующее рождение почти наверняка окажется более трудным. Тогда у нас практически не будет возможности для практики Дхармы. А для достижения просветления она необходима. Среди различных учений Будды наиболее важными являются учения великой колесницы. Их суть состоит в развитии пробуждающегося ума. Это квинтэссенция слов Будды"

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2009), Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

В книге Далай Ламы " Путь блаженства: практическое руководство по стадиям медитации" 
http://evajrapani.narod.ru/library.htm
эти 4 практики описаны более подробно

Размышление о драгоценности человеческого рождения :

"*2. РАССМОТРЕНИЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИХ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЕЙ* 
Первая практика, базирующаяся на истинном доверии к духовному наставнику, состоит в том, чтобы убедить себя постараться использовать суть человеческой жизни со всеми сопутствующими ей возможностями и свободами. 
Сперва следует осознать, сколь редкой и драгоценной является наша жизнь. Но недостаточно только просто обрести драгоценное человеческое тело, содержащее в себе такой великий потенциал. Следует еще полностью реализовать его, используя самую существенную его часть. ...

Чандракирти во второй главе своей работы "Руководство на Срединном пути" сказал: 
Если человек не хранит себя (от падений), 
Когда он свободен и живет в мире, 
Как сможет он восстать в будущем, 
Подвергаясь унижениям и находясь в зависимости от других? 

*УНИКАЛЬНОСТЬ ОБРЕТЕНИЯ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЙ ФОРМЫ* 
Поразмышляв о великом значении и возможностях человеческой жизни, вам следует задуматься об уникальности ее обретения. Есть редкие вещи, которые не имеют большой ценности, поскольку не несут никаких благ. Но человеческое бытие не таково. Его не только трудно обрести, оно еще и обладает огромным потенциалом: на этой основе можно не только родиться в высших мирах, но и достичь состояния всеведения
.......

Итак, вы должны установить для себя, что благодаря тому, что вам дана жизнь в образе человека, у вас есть возможность и способности, необходимые для того, чтобы приступить к практике дхармы. 

*ТРУДНОСТЬ ОБРЕТЕНИЯ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЙ ФОРМЫ СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ* 
На следующем этапе вам следует задуматься о трудности обретения человеческого тела в будущих рождениях.
........

Поразмыслив таким образом вы сможете убедить себя в необходимости приложить усилия и взяться за дело прямо сейчас, когда вы уже обрели человеческую форму существования. Итак, поскольку у вас уже есть человеческое тело, вы должны стараться изо всех сил. Примите решение посвятить себя практике дхармы тут же, в своей нынешней, человеческой жизни. На этом заканчивается размышление о великом значении и редкостности человеческой жизни, и вы должны снова закрепить это созерцанием нисходящего потока нектара и т.д. 
Такие размышления помогают нам внутренне убедить себя заняться практикой дхармы, а потому являются подготовительными факторами. Далее следует собственно, путь. Он делится на три части: тренировка ума на этапах пути, свойственного ученику с небольшими способностями, тренировка ума на этапах пути, свойственного ученику со средними способностями, и тренировка ума на этапах пути, свойственного ученику с максимальными способностями. "

----------

Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Однолюб

    Я родился однолюбом.
    У меня семнадцать жен.
    Красотой людской, как шилом,
    Я всемирно поражен.
    Я устал с собой бороться,
    Я себе сдаюся в плен;
    Ой ты, жизнь моя самсара,
    Ой, подружки, горький хрен.

    Нет бы мне сидеть в остроге,
    Созерцать судьбу светил;
    Иль найти забвенье в Боге,
    Чтобы спас и просветил -
    Нет, я маюсь, как Бетховен,
    Не стеснясь своих седин -
    Убери рояль подальше,
    Клавиш много, я один.

----------

Иван Петров (03.08.2010), Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

"3. СМЕРТЬ И НЕПОСТОЯНСТВО 
Суть размышлений о смерти и непостоянстве выражена в строках "Чатушатака Шастры": 
Вначале пути следует отвергнуть дурные дела, 
В середине — отвергнуть свое "я", 
А в конце — устранить все ложные взгляды. 
Тот, кто соблюдает такой порядок, поистине наделен мудростью. 
Вам следует понять, что постоянная память о смерти и непостоянстве является важным элементом учения Будды. Именно поэтому учение о непостоянстве содержится в самой первой проповеди Будды — в Четырех Благородных Истинах. 
...........

В комментариях перечисляются следующие практики, помогающие нам преодолеть привязанности настоящей жизни: понимание полезности размышления о смерти и непостоянстве, размышление о вредности не делать этого и собственно медитация на смерти, выполняемая посредством имитации посмертного опыта. 
Гунтанг Тенпа Дронме в своей работе "Совет о том, как медитировать на непостоянстве" (Митаг Гомцул Ги Лабджа) говорит: 

Мысль о том, что в этом году или в этом месяце 
Я закончу все мои планы и дела, 
А потом возьмусь за практику дхармы по-настоящему, — 
Вот истинный демон, источник всех падений. 

Недостаток памятования о смерти не позволяет нам приступить к практике дхармы. Это истинная правда: кто не осознает неизбежность смерти, тот будет полностью погружен в заботы нынешней жизни, будет стремиться осуществлять только такие действия, которые приносят в ней пользу. 
.........
Я процитирую несколько строк из работы Пабонки под названием "Напоминание о непостоянстве" (Митаг Дренкул Ньинги Турма): 

Хотя ты нетерпеливо готовился 
Еще много раз встретить завтрашний день, 
Но наступит время, когда тебе придется 
Уходить, не откладывая на потом. 

Наступит время, и тебе придется уйти 
Беспомощному, не завершив свои дела: 
Не выполнив работу, не закончив трапезу 
и даже не допив питье. 

Наступит время, когда ты будешь исторгнут 
Из своих одежд и из рук своих друзей, 
А твои собственные руки будут такими слабыми и немощными, 
Что ты не сможешь ими пошевелить, 
Последний раз лежа на своей постели, 
Как упавшее дерево. 

Наступит время, когда ты впервые 
Увидишь свой собственный труп, 
Когда твое тело станет твердым как камень. 
Его поворачивают туда и сюда, 
Одевая в последние одежды. 

Наступит время, когда ты погрузишься 
В бездну печали и тоски 
Оттого, что не можешь сказать окружающим 
Свои последние слова, 
Которые ты силишься произнести пересохшим ртом. 

На этом заканчивается созерцание смерти и непостоянства. "

----------

Bagira (20.02.2009), Кайрат (24.02.2009), Лора (21.02.2009), Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

Или вот ещё есть такой прекрасный текст 
Чекава Еше Дордже 
"Тренировка ума по семи пунктам"
с комментарием Его Святейшества Кьябдже Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче.
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Ma...odjong%20K.htm

"Основа для практики бодхичитты.

Сначала изучи предварительные.

В качестве предварительных к этому учению мы должны рассмотреть три темы: драгоценность рождения человеческим существом7, факт непостоянства и проблему сансарического существования.

Человеческое рождение.

В настоящий момент мы обладаем драгоценным человеческим существованием, имеющим 18 характеристик, которые очень трудно достижимы. Если учение Будды практиковать правильно, тогда, как говорится:

Используемое во благо это тело – корабль, плывущий к Освобождению,
В противном случае оно – якорь, приковывающий к сансаре.
Это тело – действующая сила всякого добра и зла.

С точки зрения того, кто стремится к Пробуждению, гораздо лучше быть человеком, чем родиться даже на небесах богов, где есть нектар бессмертия и все желания исполняются Исполняющим Желание Деревом, где нет ни усталости, ни трудностей, ни болезней, ни старости. Именно будучи человеком, обладающим восемью свободами и десятью условиями, а вовсе не богом каждый из тысячи будд этой эпохи достиг или достигнет Пробуждения. Далее, это человеческое существование не достигается просто случайно. Оно является результатом позитивных действий. А поскольку существа редко совершают что-то позитивное, обрести драгоценное человеческое существование действительно трудно. Тем не менее сейчас мы обеспечили себе рождение в таком состоянии. Мы повстречались с буддийской Дхармой, вступили на Путь и теперь получаем учения. Однако, если мы не способны их практиковать, простое слушание учений само по себе не освободит нас от сансары и не будет полезно, когда мы столкнёмся с трудностями рождения, старости, болезни и смерти. Если мы не следуем предписаниям врача, когда больны, то даже если доктор будет постоянно находиться рядом с нами, болезнь не пройдёт.

Непостоянство.

Как только что было сказано, если мы пренебрегаем практикой учений, они не будут полезны для нас. Кроме того, наша жизнь хрупка и непостоянна, а поскольку смерть и её причины неопределённы, мы можем умереть в любой момент. Можно думать: "Я буду практиковать, когда стану старше, но сейчас, пока я молод, буду жить обычной жизнью: зарабатывать деньги, одерживать верх над соперниками, помогать друзьям и т.д." Но ведь можно и не прожить до старости. Подумайте, например, о людях, родившихся в одно время с вами. Некоторые из них могли умереть в детстве, некоторые – во взрослом возрасте, например, на работе. Также и наша жизнь может не оказаться очень длинной.
Далее, человеческое существование в сравнении с существованием животного кажется почти невозможным обрести. Если летом исследовать небольшой участок земли, в нём можно обнаружить разных тварей больше чем всё население Франции! Поэтому говорится, что даже только с точки зрения количественных отношений человеческое рождение обрести трудно. Поэтому надо настроиться на практику Дхармы вместо растрачивания своей жизни на бессмысленные цели.
Использование своей человеческой жизни ради реализации буддийской Дхармы подобно путешествию за океан в поисках сокровищ и последующему возвращению домой обладателем всяческих драгоценностей. Трудности путешествия будут сполна оплачены. Было бы стыдно вернуться домой с пустыми руками! Теперь мы обладаем драгоценной человеческой формой и открыли для себя учение Будды. Через благословение и доброту учителей для нас теперь возможно получать, изучать и практиковать учения. Но если нас занимают только мирские цели этой жизни – дела, хозяйство, одержание верха над врагами, оказание помощи друзьям, стремление к важному положению, и мы умираем до того, как нашли время для духовной практики, это подобно возвращению с пустыми руками с острова сокровищ. Какая невероятная потеря!  Поэтому надо говорить себе: "Я не упущу свой шанс. Я буду практиковть Дхарму, пока у меня есть эта драгоценная возможность". Разумеется, самым лучшим было бы практиковать всю свою жизнь, но по меньшей мере нужно правильно принять Прибежище. Оно является сущностью буддийской Дхармы и закрывает дверь в низшие миры. Это универсальное средство от любых трудностей, и поэтому практиковать его наиболее важно.
Несмотря на то, что вы в настоящий момент не понимаете меня из-за языкового барьера, вы все осознаёте, что я преподаю какое-то наставление. Когда я уеду, это будет переведено, и вы, возможно, подумаете: "Тот лама учил нас чему-то важному. Я должен применить это на практике". И если вы будете поступать в своей жизни так день за днём, моё объяснение оставит в ней что-то. Так что, пожалуйста, примите это к сердцу.

Пороки сансары.

Переживания счастья и страдания происходят в результате позитивных и негативных действий. Поэтому следует отказаться от зла и развивать добродетель настолько насколько это возможно. Даже мельчайшее насекомое, живущее в траве, хочет быть счастливым. Но оно не знает, ни как создать причины счастья, а именно позитивные действия, ни как избежать причин страдания, то есть вредного поведения. Когда животные убивают и едят друг друга, они инстинктивно совершают негативные действия. Они хотят счастья, но всё что они делают, это создают причины своего собственного несчастья и не испытывают ничего кроме страдания. Такова степень их неведения и омрачённости. Но если бы истина была действительно показана им, тогда даже не заботясь о собственной жизни они устремились бы к той истинной добродетели, которую опознали бы как причину своего счастья. Суть буддийского учения заключается в том, чтобы ясно понимать какое поведение принять, а от какого отказаться.

Откажись от делания зла,
Хорошо практикуй добродетель,
Подчини свой ум –
Это учение Будды.

В настоящий момент мы все находимся в состоянии омрачённости, так что нам нужно признать все негативные действия, совершённые нами за многие наши жизни вплоть до настоящего времени. И начиная с теперешнего момента следует избегать всех таких действий, будь они большие или малые, также как мы избегаем попадания пыли в свои глаза. Мы должны постоянно проверять, что мы делаем. Любое негативное действие надо признавать сразу же, а все позитивные поступки следует посвящать другим. Настолько, насколько это только возможно следует отказываться от неверных действий и пытаться накапливать благо."

----------

Bagira (20.02.2009), Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Может, он стихи читал?


Нет,вероятно это был симптом монолога. :Mad:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Может, он стихи читал? 
> 
> Я бывало, тоже читал в голос


встречу - спрошу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Евстигней

ullu, спасибо. всё, что я понял: мне повезло родиться человеком; это закончится; вероятность родиться человеком в слудующей жизни невелика. 
то есть мотивация к практике и действию?! прямо сейчас и в каждом действии? 
вы хотите сказать жизнь - шанс.

----------


## ullu

> ullu, спасибо. всё, что я понял: мне повезло родиться человеком; это закончится; вероятность родиться человеком в слудующей жизни невелика. 
> то есть мотивация к практике и действию?! прямо сейчас и в каждом действии? 
> вы хотите сказать жизнь - шанс.


Я хочу сказать изучите как надо размышлять над этими ЧЕТЫРЬМЯ темами и внимательно изучите по текстам что надо понять , и размышляйте каждый день хотя бы по 2 часа с перерывом стараясь получить не просто понимание, а ощущение . 
Говорится что надо ощущать необходимость практики с такой же ясностью и уверенностью, как если бы вы увидели у себя на коленях ядовитую змею и тут же стали бы её скидывать. Или как человек у которого на голове горят волосы 
А когда получите продолжайте размышлять получая его снова, снова, снова , снова.
Не надо эти ощущения( или можно сказать переживания или этот опыт может быть) облекать в слова, это лишнее.

----------

Bagira (20.02.2009), Дролма Церинг (20.02.2009), Тарасова (20.02.2009), Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

Dondhup:"У буддиста есть Будды, Дхарма и Сангха, поэтому об одиночестве не может быть речи."
Вы знаете,а мне не совсем и я бы даже сказала,что совсем непонятна эта фраза!Это все очень похоже на какие-то условности.Что значит не может быть и речи?Для кого не может быть?По мне так это все равно что сказать у человека есть друзья,книги,телевизор,мысли,природа и т.д. и поэтому об одиночестве не может быть и речи.Но ведь одиночество,как я его понимаю это состояние ума,крайне дискомфортное и угнетающее,а потому чтобы там тебя не окружало,то само ощущение не уходит.
Если кто-то нашел свой путь, и уже вступил на него,и чувствует себя комфортно,совершенствуется умом и сомнений у него в правильности выбранного остается все меньше и меньше,то это не значит,что это единственно правильно для всех.
"Существуют ложные слова: «Кто не может исцелить самого себя, как может он исцелять других?». Но если у меня есть ключ к твоей цепи, то почему же он должен отпирать непременно и мой замок? (Ф.Ницше)"
А если человек еще не знает что ищет и не знает что правильно, а что нет?Если он идет пока только "на ощупь"?
Я лично считаю,что если Вы,Евстигней, чувствуете потребность изменить свою жизнь и начинаете это делать,то это вполне понятно,что Вас уже не устраивает и окружение в том числе.Я думаю,что если Вы начнете менять свою жизнь,и не опустите руки,то со временем сами почувствоваете как все вокруг начнет меняться и окружение тоже,и ощущение внутри.Главное,чтобы все Ваши поступки были наполнены благими намерениями.Я думаю,что тогда Вы найдете себя!

----------

Raudex (21.02.2009), Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Дорогая Тарасова, не знаю Вашего имени, Бодхисаттва уж точно не страдает от одиночества, а Вы написали в своей традиции Махаяна - значит Вы Бодхисаттва ? :Wink: 

Пока Будда Дхарма и Сангха будут снаружи будет страдание, когда они будут в сердце - одиночество закончиться  :Smilie:

----------

Лора (21.02.2009), Тарасова (20.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Если кто-то нашел свой путь, и уже вступил на него,и чувствует себя комфортно,совершенствуется умом и сомнений у него в правильности выбранного остается все меньше и меньше,то это не значит,что это единственно правильно для всех."
Не "кто то", а Будда, и ставить под сомнение его Учение написав в традиции графа Махаяна просто некорректно  :Smilie: 
Другого пути к освобождению кроме Учения Будды нет.
Вы согласны или нет?

----------


## Тарасова

Dondhup:"а Вы написали в своей традиции Махаяна - значит Вы Бодхисаттва ?"
Да что Вы,я только учусь! :Smilie: 
"Пока Будда Дхарма и Сангха будут снаружи будет страдание, когда они будут в сердце - одиночество закончиться "
Вообще,я это и имела в виду,только может сердцу его это близко,а путь его еще только начался!Работы над собой всегда хватает! :Smilie: 
"Дорогая Тарасова, не знаю Вашего имени". :Smilie: 
"Что имя есть?Что розою зовется под именем любым даст тот же аромат." :Smilie: 
А вообще имя мне Олеся! :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

Donohup:"Не "кто то", а Будда, и ставить под сомнение его Учение написав в традиции графа Махаяна просто некорректно"
А я Будду не упоминала,а говорила про кого-то! :Smilie:  Это и не обязательно Будда!
"Другого пути к освобождению кроме Учения Будды нет.
Вы согласны или нет? "
АБСОЛЮТНО не могу этого утверждать! :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

> Дорогая Тарасова, не знаю Вашего имени, Бодхисаттва уж точно не страдает от одиночества, а Вы написали в своей традиции Махаяна - значит Вы Бодхисаттва ?


Уважаемый Dondhup, заявить традицию и всецело разделить ее ценности - это не одно и то же. Многие становятся христианами, но подставляют ли они при этом вторую щеку, когда их бьют? Если я знаю, что в потенциале я - Будда, то поможет ли это мне в каждый конкретный момент существования? Нет, потому что я еще не преодолела своих несовершенств, которые заслоняют от меня мою Будда-природу. Так же и другие люди - те, кто достигли совершенства,  по форумам уже не ходят. А ходят те, кто страдает от одиночества, депрессии и прочих проблем, которые не могут себя найти. Лучше им в этом помочь.

----------

AlekseyE (21.02.2009), Sche (20.02.2009), Тарасова (20.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (21.02.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

> "Если кто-то нашел свой путь, и уже вступил на него,и чувствует себя комфортно,совершенствуется умом и сомнений у него в правильности выбранного остается все меньше и меньше,то это не значит,что это единственно правильно для всех."
> Не "кто то", а Будда, и ставить под сомнение его Учение написав в традиции графа Махаяна просто некорректно 
> Другого пути к освобождению кроме Учения Будды нет.
> Вы согласны или нет?


Шантаж?

----------


## Чиффа

> Многие становятся христианами, но подставляют ли они при этом вторую щеку, когда их бьют?


Это очень глубоко, про вторую щеку. Тут есть о чем продолжить, но не здесь..

----------

Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Если кто-то нашел свой путь, и уже вступил на него,и чувствует себя комфортно,совершенствуется умом и сомнений у него в правильности выбранного остается все меньше и меньше,то это не значит,что это единственно правильно для всех.


Так это ж и есть Прибежище  :Smilie:  а какой же буддист без Прибежища.
Правда слово комфортно вот тут как-то совсем не подходит. Комфортно это в салоне машины что ли...Миларепа , я думаю, когда таскал каменные глыбы на своей спине вряд ли чувствовал себя комфортно. Но он очень твердо стоял на своем пути.

----------


## ullu

> Лучше им в этом помочь.


Он и помогает. Обратитесь, говорит, к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ сердцем к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если все ещё чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ ВСЕМ сердцем  :Smilie: )))))))))))) и так до тех пор, пока не перестанете чувствовать себя одиноким  :Smilie: 
Разьве это плохой совет? Не пойму, чему тут сопротивляться?

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Илия (21.02.2009), Лора (21.02.2009), Шавырин (20.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> Он и помогает. Обратитесь, говорит, к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ сердцем к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если все ещё чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ ВСЕМ сердцем )))))))))))) и так до тех пор, пока не перестанете чувствовать себя одиноким


 Очень интересно и образно. А теперь практически и технически пожалуйста распишите* как* это сделать... Особенно новичку.

----------


## Aleksey L.

одиночество по жизни - не такая и глупая вещь, в итоге. 

хреново - когда оно становится в тягость 
и начинаешь задумываться, а все ли так в моей жизни или чего-то все же не хватает? вот тогда-то и наступает крах ТЕБЯ - всего внутреннего пространства, мира, протоматерии. 

вероятно, все это глупее, чем с молоду связать жизнь с разумным, добрым, порядочным партнером, но точно умнее, чем связываться с кем попало, с отморозками, которые тебе вредят. 

в итоге ведь все может оказаться НАОБОРОТ. и под видом "благого" получишь bad karma за несоблюдение субординации и неуважение к авторитетам. 

возможно, близость к земле избавит от разбитых вдрызг иллюзий и жизней. 
это касается всего в жизни.

----------


## Pavel

> Он и помогает. Обратитесь, говорит, к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ сердцем к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если все ещё чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ ВСЕМ сердцем )))))))))))) и так до тех пор, пока не перестанете чувствовать себя одиноким


Как-то в курилке один пианист жалуется: "Не могу уже больше, устал, целыми днями долблю по клавиатуре, пальцы уже вкровь, сутавы все болят, это произведение Листа мне так и не удается осилить. Полное разочарование в музыке, жить не хочется, утрачена вера в себя, братьям-музыкантом не то что в глаза смотреть не хочется, я их просто ненавижу - ходят с довольными рожами после занятий в пивнушку и радуются очередному выступлению "Мумий Троль"...
Тут ему курящие по соседству гитаристы и гворят: "Дурачек, иди играть на гитаре, выбрось ты свой рояль - полиартрит один заработаешь. Вон смотри. какие мы все довольные и счастливые, что нам Лист. мы Стива Вая играем... А не получается Стива Вая играть, так ты еще больше тренируйся, заниматься надо помногу, чтобы кровь из пальцев и полиартрит...  не получается опять, чувствуешь. что всех ненавидишь и силы покидают. жить не хочется, так ты ЦЕЛЫЕ СУТКИ НАПРОЛЕТ И ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА, чтобы кожа с пальцев до самой кости слазила, а тебе не больно.... а когда научишься тива Вая играть, познаешь счастье. Смотри какие мы все гитаристы дружные и счастливые!!!  :Smilie: "



> Разьве это плохой совет? Не пойму, чему тут сопротивляться?


...- спросили гитаристы в курилке.
"Глупый." - вмешался в разговор барабанщик, затушил бычек и вышел из курилки.

----------


## ullu

> Очень интересно и образно. А теперь практически и технически пожалуйста распишите* как* это сделать... Особенно новичку.


Технически описать как быть искренним? издеваетесь?

----------


## ullu

> Как-то в курилке один пианист жалуется: .


не подходящая аналогия

----------


## Pavel

> не подходящая аналогия


Соглашусь с Вами, если искренне, как призываете, скажете, кому такая аналогия не подходяща. (?)

----------


## Dondhup

> Уважаемый Dondhup, заявить традицию и всецело разделить ее ценности - это не одно и то же. Многие становятся христианами, но подставляют ли они при этом вторую щеку, когда их бьют? Если я знаю, что в потенциале я - Будда, то поможет ли это мне в каждый конкретный момент существования? Нет, потому что я еще не преодолела своих несовершенств, которые заслоняют от меня мою Будда-природу. Так же и другие люди - те, кто достигли совершенства,  по форумам уже не ходят. А ходят те, кто страдает от одиночества, депрессии и прочих проблем, которые не могут себя найти. Лучше им в этом помочь.


Я вот от одиночества депрессии и прочих бяк не страдаю  :Smilie: 
С такими воззрениями тебе в традиции Махаяны нужно практиковать  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Шантаж?


Еще какой, палки правда у меня нет я  не чанец но могу и так лишь бы помочь  :Smilie:

----------

Илия (21.02.2009), Шавырин (21.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Yeshe*
> Даже по статистике - самые тяжелые периоды это когда человек преодолевает свои 28-30 лет порог, и потом 40-42-летний, некоторых настигает еще и около 50-ти.


Всё было у меня в этой жизни (вот разве что до "пятидесятилетнего периода" я еще не дорос)  :Smilie: ... Поэтому могу заявить - при описанных выше состояниях (разводах, смене работы и т.п.) САМОЕ хорошее лекарство - это как раз одиночество! Я им просто наслаждаюсь, ибо знаю, как его с целью потратить. 

Во-первых, ощущение свободы: никому ничего не должен, ни с кем не обязан согласовывать какие-то свои "сансарные" действия. Во-вторых - СТОЛЬКО времени появляется на личную практику, вы даже представить себе не можете! 

Поэтому утверждал и буду утверждать, что если на человека давит одиночество, значит ему просто плохо с самим собой: скучно, грустно и нечем заняться. А как мне с собою может быть "скучно", если у меня столько достойных книг Учителей стоит на полках алтаря, столько записей их ретритов ретритов на компьютере, да 6-7 практик на день (выходной) запланировано)?! 

Поход в гости, "по друзьям" или, допустим, выпиливание лобзиком  :Smilie:  в данной ситуации не помогают - да я никогда и не пробовал такие вот "средства лечения от одиночества". Первое, если ты практикующий, только убеждает в том, что твои когда-то лучшие друзья, могут очень сильно (алкоголь; пустые, десятки раз проговоренные ранее беседы) отвлечь тебя от ежедневного настроя практиковать. Выпиливание (рисование и т.п. способы замещения) убивает человека своею бессмысленностью. 

Поэтому, как и было написано выше, вижу только один выход:
1. Нахождение и наличие компетентного Учителя, входящего в непрерывную линию передачи.
2. Принятие Прибежища. 
3. Получение лунгов (вангов, трилунгов) на практики. 
4. Непосредственна сама ежедневная практика, тесно связанная с параллельным изучением текстов по Дхарме, плюс поездки на ретриты.

Причем, ОЧЕНЬ хочу подчеркнуть, что я писал выше не о "борьбе" с одиночеством, а о разумном и приятном использовании того времени, которое приносит одиночество. В свое удовольствие, так сказать  :Smilie:

----------

Djampel Tharchin (22.02.2009), Dondhup (21.02.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Илия (21.02.2009), Лора (21.02.2009)

----------


## Bagira

При определённых этапах духовного развития психологические кризы должны быть ,человек познаёт себя ,новые знания перепускает через себя и это нормально ,просто до самого пробуждения у нас должна быть опора в  Учителе и Трёх Драгоценностями, а когда мы сами станем себе Прибежищем ,то сможем помогать и другим людям. Меня всегда настораживает когда говорят ,что у меня всё гладенько и сладенько. Для того чтобы было всё легко и непринуждённо очень много щелухи из себя выбить надо и  душевные переломы говорят о том что человек живёт и осмысляет, просто надо уметь распозновать эти состояния и работать с ними спокойно без черезмерных экзальтаций и депрессий и унныния ,зная свои слабые стороны и недостатки есть над чем работать....

----------


## Dondhup

А не настораживает когда человек рассказывает какой он старый несчастный и больной?
Одно дело друзьям которым доверяешь другое дело публично на БФ.

Счастливее всего чувствуешь себя когда реально помогаешь другим, лучший способ избежать депрессии - помогать другим.

----------

Чиффа (21.02.2009)

----------


## Bagira

Ситуации бывают разные, все мы просто люди  и каждый как может так и решает свои проблемы, форум и создан чтобы обращаться по разным вопросам ...

----------


## Ашока

> А не настораживает когда человек рассказывает какой он старый несчастный и больной?
> Одно дело друзьям которым доверяешь другое дело публично на БФ.


Может у Евстигнея нет друзей.  :Confused:  Он же написал, что разорвал связь со старыми друзьями. А новых еще не завел.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eternal Jew

> а когда мы сами станем себе Прибежищем ,то сможем помогать и другим людям.





> Счастливее всего чувствуешь себя когда реально помогаешь другим, лучший способ избежать депрессии - помогать другим.


Конечно же надо помогать другим! Но помощь сторонним людям, как это ни странно звучит, начинается с помощи к себе, родному.  :Smilie:  Многие Учителя утверждают (не буду сейчас искать подходящую цитату), что если «помогающий» разрушен физически, убог ментально, то толку от такой помощи будет ровно ноль! 

На уровне «Трех Ваджр» (тела, речи и ума) подобный «бодхисаттва» (видел я уже таких!), разрушенный алкоголем или какими-нибудь галлюциногенными грибами физически, ежеминутно вставляющий матерное слово в свою речь или попросту плетущий какую-нибудь несусветную чушь про «единство всех религий», про то, что «всё едино и не надо сильно напрягаться», а также с жутким ветром в голове, навеянным синтезом «знаний», почерпнутых из Кастанеды, Пелевина и отечественных «буддологов»,  :Smilie:  НЕ сможет принести какую-либо пользу таким же, как и он сам, бедолагам, вращающимся в колесе сансары. От такой «помощи» будет только вред – как и ему самому, так и окружающим.

Наоборот, мирянин – практик Махаяны или Ваджраяны, обладающий приятной и не эпатирующей внешностью (отсутствие засаленных жиденьких косичек, общей запущенности или патологического неприятия водных процедур),  :Smilie:  социально адекватный и социально успешный (я здесь говорю НЕ о «достижениях» в бизнесе, политике и прочих сансарных «удовольствиях»), носящий «нормальную» (а не «духовную» - в самом худшем представлении: то есть рваные засаленные джинсы, «фенечки», «хайратнички») одежду и обладающий приятной, не беспокоящей окружающих осмысленной речью, может принести огромную пользу своим личным примером.




> *Из интервью Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже буддийскому журналу "Денсал"*
> 
> Я хотел бы сказать, что люди должны действительно работать и заботиться о самих себе. Если у них просветляющий настрой ума, то они несут ответственность за людей вокруг, за свою страну - заботятся о ней. Они всегда находятся в своей практике, нераздельны с ней, не упускают возможности жить на благо другим и делают это всеми возможными способами. Они родились в этой стране. Многие люди, которые это читают, происходят из семей, целые поколения живущих здесь. Эта страна была лучшим местом для них. Они должны оказывать уважение своим предкам и вести достойную жизнь, чтя их традиции. Жизнь, которая считается достойной в обществе, вашими родителями и вами самими. Вы должны также подавать достойный пример последующим поколениям. Если вы действительно хотите помочь этой стране и людям здесь, то этот путь, как мне кажется, наиболее разумен. Во всяком случае, это более разумно, чем принадлежать к той или иной партии, заниматься тем или иным соревнованием, т.е. заниматься политикой в том или ином виде. Как практикующие Дхарму мы не должны отрицать или отклонять политику, но нам не нужно и участвовать в этих играх. Это не полезно, не важно и не может быть использовано на благо другим. 
> 
> Если вы, например, работаете в больнице, то можете видеть, каковы ваши возможности и ответственность помогать людям. И точно так же, какую бы работу вы ни выполняли, всегда найдутся люди, которым вы можете быть полезны. Вы должны служить своему народу, своей стране и не ждать, чтобы ваша страна служила вам. Это тоже часть практики Дхармы. Не работать - значит, не принимать ответственности. Если вы практикующий на пути Махаяны, то это значит, что вы обладаете тем, чем можете гордиться, - чем-то достойным, отличным. Но многие люди ведут себя как какие-то отбросы. Это не соответствует Дхарме, - выступать аутсайдером, ходить в лохмотьях, с длинными волосами и неумытому, как наркоман или что-то в этом роде. Не стоит преподносить себя так. У таких людей нет самоуважения и уважения к Дхарме, которую они практикуют, и они не создают того правильного внешнего впечатления, которого достойна славная Дхарма. 
> 
> Суть моего обращения к практикующим Дхарму в том, чтобы они были достойными людьми, как внешне, так и внутренне, - чтобы их внутреннее достоинство сверкало и снаружи. Мы не наркоманы. Носить нормальную одежду и быть нормальным человеком, служить своей стране и себе самому, уважать себя как личность - вот путь Дхармы. Как вы можете служить на пользу людям, если вы выглядите так, будто полностью исключили себя из общества? Придерживаться этого - безответственно и не отражает духа Просветления. Если вы практикуете просветляющий настрой ума, то вы, конечно же, должны быть в состоянии привлекать к себе людей. Когда вас видят небуддисты, они должны думать: "Да, эти люди действительно порядочные. Думаю, я могу с ними пообщаться и что-нибудь спросить. Возможно, они мне помогут". Так вы будете в состоянии помочь или хотя бы показать направление, где можно найти помощь. Мы гордимся тем, что можем показывать пример практики Дхармы. Если вы одеты в рванье, не следите за собой, идете в мир чудак чудаком, то это производит странное впечатление о вас лично, о Дхарма-Центре, с которым вы связаны, и о вас как о члене общества. Вы создаете плохое впечатление и показываете неуважение к своей стране и её людям.


Короче, общий вывод – при помощи вышеописанных методов вначале помогайте самому себе, а уже затем – окружающим… Ручаюсь – о собственном «одиночестве» вы быстро позабудете!  :Smilie:

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Naldjorpa (21.02.2009), ullu (21.02.2009), Илия (21.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.02.2009), Шавырин (21.02.2009)

----------


## Евстигней

здоровый я, да и не старый пока ещё.. телом.
что ж вы делаете то. столько слов нужных, сколько ненужных.
други есть, другов нет..

----------

Pavel (21.02.2009), ullu (21.02.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Может у Евстигнея нет друзей.  Он же написал, что разорвал связь со старыми друзьями. А новых еще не завел.


"А что до всех остальных, то она говорила -
На хрена нам враги,
Когда у нас есть такие друзья?"
(с) БГ "Нога судьбы"

----------

Шавырин (21.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Может у Евстигнея нет друзей.  Он же написал, что разорвал связь со старыми друзьями. А новых еще не завел.


Друзья в сансаре легко становятся врагами, непостоянство. Другое дело друзья в Дхарме.

----------

YanYas (22.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> А не настораживает когда человек рассказывает .


Не, не настораживает. Когда начинаешь изменяться, то препятствия обычное дело. Кто не знает, что это обычное дело, думает что он попал в ненормальное какое-то состояние и из него надо срочно как-то выйти.
Конечно нет смысла просто заставлять себя оставаться в таком состоянии, но просто надо понимать, что если идешь в гору, то подъема и усталости не избежать, если переходишь реку, то не избежать того, что придется войти в воду.
Если мировоззрение изменяется, то не избежать изменений в уме, а поскольку ум цепляется за те ценности, привязанности и идеи что в нем есть, то неизбежно возникают чувства, связанные с этими цепляниями.
Но если понять, что если показать самому себе как обстоят дела на самом деле, например что все непостоянно, что нормальное состояние сансары это страдание,а не счастье, что существует карма и т.д., то цепляния исчезают сами по себе, а вместе с ними уходят и чувства одиночества, бессмысленности существования, отдаленности от других, непонятости, слабости и так далее.
Но это не так просто понять, и не очень то просто сделать.

----------


## Morris Allan

> Здравствуйте.
> Думаю, любой человек, вступивший на путь саморазвития (не акцентируем внимание на выбор веры), сталкивается с проблемой одиночества. Это всепоглощающее чувство глубокого внутреннего дискомфорта. 
> На своём примере. Летом 2008 года, после двух лет праздной жизни – что-то внутри заставило меня сойти с общего пути (меня и моих друзей) на другой, более постный и менее праздный уровень жизни. Это было почти потребностью. Отвращение к тому, что я делал, как я это делал раньше. Словом говоря – два этих года (18,19 лет) – время разрушения своего организма и духа. 
> Сначала было легче, казалось – вот оно, время осмысленного выбора, самостоятельного выбора, работы над тем, что осталось. 
> Но через некоторое время, - срывался. Т.к. попросту не знал куда себя деть. Сложно выразить словами. Но вернуться в круг друзей уже не получается. Нет прежнего удовлетворения + почти полное отсутствие понимание между мной и друзьями. 
> Летом получалось – убиваться работой. Сейчас же – это в лучшем случае Интернет, в худшем – возвращение к прошлому. 
> Это действительно очень важный для меня вопрос. Сейчас я чувствую, что просто завядаю, не чувствуя какой бы то ни было реализации. 
> Я не пытаюсь вызвать у вас к себе жалость, хотя и понимаю, что единственный источник этих и других бед и переживаний – собственное эго. Как вы справляетесь с этой проблемой?


Здравствуйте....
Одиночество-прекрасный способ посвятить время практики, самопознанию,прислушиванию к себе....Этот путь намного лучше чем брак (жена, дети и проч.)!!!
Что уж тут говорить, что мирянин не достигнет! уровня арахата, будучи в браке!
А насчет вопроса-как справляемся? Раз этот форум буддийский, то скажу ЛИЧНОЕ МНЕНИЕ-если вы привыкли жить в обществе, в компаниях и проч. и удалились без твердого желания самопознания, без желания "знать чего хочешь и что делать", то скорее всего надоест все и будет нарастать внутри желание вырваться из четырех стен наружу . Если вы решили или у вас так сказать назрели вопросы, типа: кто я , зачем я живу и прочее-то Путь Благословенного -Благородн.Восмеричный Путь-прекрасный способ разобраться в себе, а одиночество-прекрасное условие к этому+энтузиазм (по-началу после прочтения вразумительных книг ....по Буддизму..скажем Слово Будды (на сайте Дхамма.ру), или Практика Безмятежной мудрости (Дост.Вималарамси) и проч.....и т п ). 
 :Smilie: 
надеюсь помог советом  :Smilie:

----------

Евстигней (21.02.2009)

----------


## Morris Allan

> Это может быть очень глубокой проблемой, которая вам не видна на самом деле. Произрастает проблема из-за какого-то скрытого желания. Если "внутри пусто", значит "есть потребность в чём-то". Это очевидная закономерность.
> 
> Внимательно проанализируйте себя и осознайте что вам нужно. 
> Быть может вы хотите кем-то стать? Или чего-то добиться? Или быть может у вас была несчастная любовь, а теперь вы стараетесь задавить своё стремление её обрести вновь? Тут может быть что угодно, и никто вам не скажет что это - только вы сами можете узнать.
> 
> Если вы буддист и практикуете учение Будды - и не видите в этом оттдушины - значит это на самом деле не то, чего вы хотите, и это не то, что вы считаете идеалом своей жизни, своей целью. Выбирая для себя какую-то "высокую цель" вы как правило хотите убежать от самого себя, скрыться от мощного желания, которое давит на вас изнутри.
> 
> Вы даже можете захотеть стать монахом - полагая что это спасёт вас от самого себя - но дальше придёт только разочарование и депрессия - потому что "духовные поиски" не спасают, если вы прежде не увидели самого себя, не разгребли всю сложную внутреннюю путаницу. Я уже в другой теме писал, что для того, чтобы эту путаницу разобрать требуются два важнейших качества: 
> 1. острая внимательность
> ...


1.Вы были монахом,раз знаете что проистекает из него разочарования и депрессия? 
2.Приводите ссылки в каноне или на худой конец у Аджана Брама на советы ваши.
3.И не забывайте, иногда, подписывать-что это лишь ваше,одно из многих, мнение.

с уважением!

----------


## Dondhup

"Что уж тут говорить, что мирянин не достигнет! уровня арахата, будучи в браке!"
Уровень Бодхисаттвы 1-й земли, который не сравнимо выше уровня Архата,  и уровень Будды достигнет.

----------


## Zom

> 1.Вы были монахом,раз знаете что проистекает из него разочарования и депрессия?


Я знаю что такое разочарования и депрессии, и ещё я осознал их источник. И для этого осознавания не обязательно быть монахом.

----------

Aion (21.02.2009), AlekseyE (21.02.2009), Лора (21.02.2009), Тарасова (21.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.02.2009), Шавырин (21.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> тот путь намного лучше чем брак (жена, дети и проч.)!!!
> Что уж тут говорить, что мирянин не достигнет! уровня арахата, будучи в браке!


Где Вы такое нашли?




> ЧЁГЬЯЛ ГЬЯМЦО ТУЛКУ
> 
> Сараха, после долгого пребывания в университете Наланды, взял себе в жёны дочь ремесленника, изготовляющего стрелы, дакиню, и сказал: «Только теперь я действительно чистый монах — бхикшу».

----------


## Morris Allan

> Я знаю что такое разочарования и депрессии, и ещё я осознал их источник. И для этого осознавания не обязательно быть монахом.


для осознавания чего вы познали источник? 
Необязательно....только причем тут монашество? :Smilie: 
Источник понятен....это любому понятно

----------


## Morris Allan

> Где Вы такое нашли?


Я вам найду и укажу....

----------


## Morris Allan

я вижу что тут все  реализованные.... :Big Grin: 

свободные и познавшие...

...вот только бы не жажда спора и  отстаивания правильности своих взглядов... :Big Grin:

----------

Тарасова (21.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> "
> Уровень Бодхисаттвы 1-й земли, который не сравнимо выше уровня Архата,  и уровень Будды достигнет.


Вообще-то у вас какие-то ложные понятия об Архате и уровнях. 

Архат - соответствует 10 этапам развития бодхисаттвовости, вплоть до достижения практически совершенной буддовости (11й бхуми). 

То есть *Архат = достигший 6й бхуми бодхисаттвы как минимум* 
и идущий напрямую вплоть до 11й бхуми. То есть Архат - уже достигший anagami (невозвращающийся). То есть он достигает практически совершенного просветления, после которого лишь уровень совершенного просветления, Будды. 

Таков путь. 
извините, если что.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Vanceti, вы эти споры сами и затеваете. 
"Открывать веки никому не надо", каждый в своей тарелке бытует, крутится, живет и кормится. 

пэсэ. авторитетов тут не было и нет.

----------

YanYas (22.02.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

Ullu:"Так это ж и есть Прибежище  а какой же буддист без Прибежища.
Правда слово комфортно вот тут как-то совсем не подходит. Комфортно это в салоне машины что ли...Миларепа , я думаю, когда таскал каменные глыбы на своей спине вряд ли чувствовал себя комфортно. Но он очень твердо стоял на своем пути. "
Это кому не подходит?Для меня комфорт это всегда состояние ума!Вам может быть и в машине комфортно и без нее,и с камнем на спине,и на камне спать и по стеклам ходить,все это состояние ума!А Миларепе если и было когда-то не комфортно с камнем на спине,так это опять вопрос к состоянию его ума на тот период,а не к слову комфортно.
Кому-то,знаете ли,и с друзьями,и с мягкой кроватью бывает не комфортно и тут дело не в друзьях и не в мягкой кровати!
"Он и помогает. Обратитесь, говорит, к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ сердцем к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. А если все ещё чувствуете себя одиноким, то обратитесь ВСЕМ ВСЕМ сердцем )))))))))))) и так до тех пор, пока не перестанете чувствовать себя одиноким"
Бывает так,что человек не чувствует себя одиноким вообще и страдания не осознает и вообще бывает и так,что человека вообще мало что может волновать,и возможно он может считать,что он все уже нашел в своей жизни,а бывает и совсем и вовсе наоборот.По-всякому бывает!Очень даже все бывает и у всех по-разному!То,что в Вашем уме понимается под "всем сердцем",в другом уме может восприниматься совсем по-другому!Я даже больше скажу,оно точно воспринимается отлично от Вашего.
"Технически описать как быть искренним? издеваетесь? "
Нет,вовсе нет!Просто все это слова и Ваше понимание этих слов!Если бы все было так легко донести и понять "правильно" мы бы все уже просветлели давно!
Eternal Jew:"На уровне «Трех Ваджр» (тела, речи и ума) подобный «бодхисаттва» (видел я уже таких!), разрушенный алкоголем или какими-нибудь галлюциногенными грибами физически, ежеминутно вставляющий матерное слово в свою речь или попросту плетущий какую-нибудь несусветную чушь про «единство всех религий», про то, что «всё едино и не надо сильно напрягаться», а также с жутким ветром в голове, навеянным синтезом «знаний», почерпнутых из Кастанеды, Пелевина и отечественных «буддологов»,  "
Ну если Вам так не повезло с "бодхисаттвой"  :Smilie: ,то при чем тут "несчастные" буддологи,которых почти с Донцовой сравнили!Вообще не поняла этого примера в отношении помощи к другим?Ну,а есть и такие кому интересно детей рожать,на работу ходить и умереть в окружении внуков не ранее 70 лет,и в этом многие усматривают свой смысл существования.И они могут считать,что свой долг и вклад в земное существование они выполнили и обязательно попадут в рай.И что?И при чем тут все эти примеры?
Да,все люди разные и каждый разнее другого!И каждый из нас заблуждается по-разному,в своих ментальных конструкциях!
"Короче, общий вывод – при помощи вышеописанных методов вначале помогайте самому себе, а уже затем – окружающим… Ручаюсь – о собственном «одиночестве» вы быстро позабудете! "
Если Вы не достигли еще полного освобождения,пробуждения,просветления,то ручаться тут можно только за себя,как мне кажется!

----------


## Zom

> для осознавания чего вы познали источник? 
> Необязательно....только причем тут монашество


Да притом, что некоторые пытаются скрыться в монашестве,
полагая, что только самим этим смогут решить свои проблемы.
А проблемы, как выясняется позже, только от одного этого факта
не решаются.

Решаются они от работы над собой - от внутреннего анализа
и распутки своих комплексов. А распутывать эти комплексы лучше 
вне монашества, ибо они нагляднее проявляются в миру.

----------

Aion (21.02.2009), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), YanYas (22.02.2009), Тарасова (21.02.2009), Чиффа (22.02.2009)

----------


## Евстигней

всем спасибо. ullu за ссылки на полезные буки. на том прекратим беседу.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще-то у вас какие-то ложные понятия об Архате и уровнях. 
> 
> Архат - соответствует 10 этапам развития бодхисаттвовости, вплоть до достижения практически совершенной буддовости (11й бхуми). 
> 
> То есть *Архат = достигший 6й бхуми бодхисаттвы как минимум* 
> и идущий напрямую вплоть до 11й бхуми. То есть Архат - уже достигший anagami (невозвращающийся). То есть он достигает практически совершенного просветления, после которого лишь уровень совершенного просветления, Будды. 
> 
> Таков путь. 
> извините, если что.


Согласно Абисамаяаланкаре
1) Архаты и Пратьека-будды не порождают Бодхичитту, после достижения непосредственного восприятия собственной само сущности они рождаються на границе сфер форм и без форм прибывая в сосредоточении пока свет исходящий от Будд не приводит их на Путь Махаяны
2) Непосредственное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущсноти достигается при обретении 1-й Земли Бодхисаттвы при это Бодхисаттва обладает Бодхичиттой поэтому его уровень не сравним с уровнем Архатов и Пратьека-будд 
3) Без порождения бодхичитты невозможно достичь полной и окончательной нирваны - паринирваны

----------


## Morris Allan

> Да притом, что некоторые пытаются скрыться в монашестве,
> полагая, что только самим этим смогут решить свои проблемы.
> А проблемы, как выясняется позже, только от одного этого факта
> не решаются.
> 
> Решаются они от работы над собой - от внутреннего анализа
> и распутки своих комплексов. А распутывать эти комплексы лучше 
> вне монашества, ибо они нагляднее проявляются в миру.


может вы знаете кто так поступает? были ли случаи такого?

----------


## Morris Allan

> Vanceti, вы эти споры сами и затеваете. 
> "Открывать веки никому не надо", каждый в своей тарелке бытует, крутится, живет и кормится. 
> 
> пэсэ. авторитетов тут не было и нет.


я не Хому Брут чтоб веки вскрывать....я на тут споры указал...
(я здесь не частый посетитель для свед.)

ну пускай что каждый в тарелке...вот и я свое сказал

----------


## Morris Allan

...ладно господа....
всего хорошего....

----------


## Zom

> может вы знаете кто так поступает? были ли случаи такого?


Случаи чего? Сбегания в монашество или эффективного распутывания комплексов в миру? -)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ну если Вам так не повезло с "бодхисаттвой" ,то при чем тут "несчастные" буддологи,которых почти с Донцовой сравнили!Вообще не поняла этого примера в отношении помощи к другим?Ну,а есть и такие кому интересно детей рожать,на работу ходить и умереть в окружении внуков не ранее 70 лет,и в этом многие усматривают свой смысл существования.И они могут считать,что свой долг и вклад в земное существование они выполнили и обязательно попадут в рай.И что?И при чем тут все эти примеры?
> Да,все люди разные и каждый разнее другого!И каждый из нас заблуждается по-разному,в своих ментальных конструкциях!
> "Короче, общий вывод – при помощи вышеописанных методов вначале помогайте самому себе, а уже затем – окружающим… Ручаюсь – о собственном «одиночестве» вы быстро позабудете! "
> Если Вы не достигли еще полного освобождения,пробуждения,просветления,то ручаться тут можно только за себя,как мне кажется!


… Случайно заметил в куче букв свое имя  :Smilie: 

Если Вы (может быть!) заметили, в качестве способа "борьбы с одиночеством" (следствием основных клеш, т.е. омрачений) я предложил *традиционный буддийский путь: 

- нахождение своего Учителя, входящего в непрерывную традицию и чья  квалификация подтверждена держателями Линии; 
- испрашивание у него лунгов-вангов-трилунгов; 
- практика и изучение Дхармы.
*

Это общепризнанный путь ВО ВСЕХ буддийских традициях. Во всяком случае, чтобы тут сейчас из всех углов не возникли приверженцы… м-м-м… других Колесниц   :Smilie:  и не стали бы развивать дальнейшие поучения, уточню, что именно так дела обстоят в Ваджраяне и Дзогчене.

Если Вы не приемлите вышеописанного и у Вас имеется какой-то, лично Ваш, метод избавления от сансары (… ну, примерно какой - я уже писал выше: начитаться Кастанеды, Пелевина, вообразить себя «воином Шамбалы», накурившись травы или объевшись галлюциногенных грибов) ... или такой, какой Вы описываете выше:




> интересно детей рожать,на работу ходить и умереть в окружении внуков не ранее 70 лет,и в этом многие усматривают свой смысл существования.И они могут считать,что свой долг и вклад в земное существование они выполнили и обязательно попадут в рай


– не стесняйтесь и поделитесь со всеми желающими!  :Smilie:  Хороших идей по поводу спасения всего окружающего мира должно быть много!  :Smilie: 

По поводу Вашей фразы «не повезло с Бодхисаттвами» - я даже ее и не понял.. Да, я много  видел таких «просветленных» - как на ретритах самых уважаемых Учителей, так и здесь, на форуме… Ну и что – при чем здесь лично мне или не мне «повезло с ними» или «не повезло»?! … Их судьба и их выбор ко мне никак не относятся: если хотят люди не мыться, не работать, ходить в асоциальном виде и выдавать это за «духовность» - большой флаг им в руки… 

Чтобы подтвердить свою мысль, я привел достаточно большую и понятную, как я надеюсь, большинству из присутствующих,  :Smilie:  цитату из выступления ЕС Кармапы 16-го, чье мнение мне бесконечнее дороже, чем мнение всех участников всех буддийских форумов в мире (причем вместе взятых)  :Smilie:  … Хотите ее оспорить – да пожалуйста: опровергать Ваши аргументы я не собираюсь!  :Smilie: 

По поводу бесполезности «буддологов» и отличия буддийской практики от «буддологической» - повторяться не буду, так как десятки раз уже писал на форуме одно и то же. Если понадобиться, найдете сами. Поиском. Впрочем, не настаиваю…  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2009)

----------


## Bagira

Вопрос  не об осознанном уединении для практики ,а в том ,что человек начал менять свою жизнь ,отсекая неблагополучное прошлое ,а в настоящем новых друзей - единомышленников со сходными интересами и потребностями ещё не встретил и живёт в вынужденной одинокости человек и просит понимания его проблемы и советов для начинающего ....

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Евстигней (22.02.2009)

----------


## Судхана

Пища для размышлений от ачарья Шантидевы:
"Випашьяна,основанная на шаматхе,
Искореняет клеши.
Зная это,сперва устремись к шаматхе.
Её достигнешь,отвергнув радости мира.

Ибо зачем невечному человеку
Питать привязанность к другим невечным существам,
Если в течение многих тысяч перерождений
Он не встретит снова своих любимых?

В разлуке с ними ты несчастен,
И твой ум не способен достичь самадхи.
Но,даже увидев их,ты не знаешь покоя.
Желание терзает тебя,как и прежде.

Не в силах познать истинную реальность,
Ты теряешь отвращение к самсаре.
Желая встретить любимых,
Ты терзаешься от тоски.

Если думать о любимых,
Жизнь пролетит впустую.
Из-за невечных существ потеряешь нетленную Дхарму.

Если в своих деяниях уподобишься незрелым людям,
Непременно переродишься в низших мирах.
А если не станешь им подражать,они тебя невзлюбят.
К чему же тогда с ними водиться?

Мгновение назад они были друзьями,
Мгновение прошло,и они во врагов обратились.
Когда впору радоваться,они исполнены гнева.
Обычным людям нелегко угодить.

Они сердятся,когда слышат добрый совет,
И отговаривают меня от полезного.
Если же их не слушать,
Они гневаются и попадают в низшие миры.

Они завидуют вышестоящим,
Соперничают с равными и заносчивы со стоящими ниже.
С надменностью они встречают похвалу,с гневом - упрёк.
Когда же будет хоть какой-нибудь толк от этих незрелых людей?

В общении с незрелыми людьми
Неизбежно рождается пагубное:
Самовосхваление,унижение других
И разговоры о радостях самсары.

Дружба с незрелыми существами 
Приносит одни несчастья.
Лучше уж счастливо жить в одиночестве,
Избавив свой ум от клеш.

Беги прочь от незрелых людей.
А если встретишься с ними,порадуй их учтивым обхождением.
При этом избегай панибратства,
Будь добр,но беспристрастен.

Как пчела с цветка собирает нектар,
Я возьму лишь то,что полезно для Дхармы.
Буду жить я не заводя знакомств,
Словно раньше меня не существовало."

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.02.2009), Skyku (21.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.02.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Лора

"Нужна же кому-нибудь исповедь,
 Как богу, которого нету..."
Аффтара не помню, запомнилось из глубоко-далекой юности, а со словами до сих пор периодически согласна. От себя добавлю, что иногда действительно нужно просто поддержать.Ежели вдруг подскользнулся и падаешь, не помешает крепкая рука прохожего, а?
Из личного: универ, где я училась, находится в старом здании, с каменными ступенями,  вытертыми и скользкими. Как-то я подскользнулась и летела как прыгун-лыжник  с трамплина, успев подумать, что, похоже, хана... Меня подхватил, как кошонка, на вытянутую руку какой-то дядька, я его не видела больше. Но здоровье он мне точно спас...

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Илия (22.02.2009), Кайрат (24.02.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Согласно Абисамаяаланкаре
> 1) Архаты и Пратьека-будды не порождают Бодхичитту, после достижения непосредственного восприятия собственной само сущности они рождаються на границе сфер форм и без форм прибывая в сосредоточении пока свет исходящий от Будд не приводит их на Путь Махаяны
> 2) Непосредственное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущсноти достигается при обретении 1-й Земли Бодхисаттвы при это Бодхисаттва обладает Бодхичиттой поэтому его уровень не сравним с уровнем Архатов и Пратьека-будд 
> 3) Без порождения бодхичитты невозможно достичь полной и окончательной нирваны - паринирваны


Уверен, что тут недоразумение. Причем, даже знаю причину. Стиль и форма "передачи" знания. Думаю, поздние тантры имеют свои взгляды на сей счет. Как и трактовку бодхичитты. 

1. Согласно всем раскладкам, то что я уже озвучил - верно. Архат - достигший 6-й бхуми мудрости из десяти. Хотя он совершенствуется во всех десяти этапах развития бодхисаттв (40-50 уровни из 52), он опирается на праджняпарамиту, на парамиту мудрости. 
2. Непосредственное восприятие пустоты имеет место быть. 
Конечно не сравним, мудрость Архата совершенна, потому как имеет совершенную опору. 
3. То, что именуется бодхичиттой есть у каждого, ее не надо порождать за счет вливаний из внешних "пресветлых" источников. 
У вступившего в поток бодхичитта - по умолчанию. Пока его не убьют или не сделают "перепрошивку", превратив в стиральную машинку.

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> ну пускай что каждый в тарелке...вот и я свое сказал


извините. 
спорить, безусловно, вредно. ))

----------


## AndrewB

*40. Есть веселье и удовольствие с товарищами, есть радости и среди детей; но хотя и не легко разлучение с близкими, все же лучше, подобно носорогу, в одиночестве держать верный путь свой.*

ps у самого такая же ситуация , наверное не стоит осознано идти к одиночеству.

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Уверен, что тут недоразумение. Причем, даже знаю причину. Стиль и форма "передачи" знания. Думаю, поздние тантры имеют свои взгляды на сей счет. Как и трактовку бодхичитты. 
> 
> 1. Согласно всем раскладкам, то что я уже озвучил - верно. Архат - достигший 6-й бхуми мудрости из десяти. Хотя он совершенствуется во всех десяти этапах развития бодхисаттв (40-50 уровни из 52), он опирается на праджняпарамиту, на парамиту мудрости. 
> 2. Непосредственное восприятие пустоты имеет место быть. 
> Конечно не сравним, мудрость Архата совершенна, потому как имеет совершенную опору. 
> 3. То, что именуется бодхичиттой есть у каждого, ее не надо порождать за счет вливаний из внешних "пресветлых" источников. 
> У вступившего в поток бодхичитта - по умолчанию. Пока его не убьют или не сделают "перепрошивку", превратив в стиральную машинку.



У Вас оригинальная точка зрения в корне противоречащая традиции Наланды- кадам -гелуг. 
Причем я привел ссылку на Абхисамаяаланкару. Подробно об этом говорится и в Ламриме Чже Цонкапы.
На чем основана Ваша точка зрения?

----------


## PampKin Head

Бодхичитта - это Читта, которая Бодхи. В простонародье, Пробужденный Ум. Который породить не возможно. 

Если бы Его можно было породить, то Бодхичитта не была бы *абсолютным* (в контексте двух истин) Прибежищем и отбрасывалась бы по достижении АСС.

То, о чем толкуют адепты постепенных Путей в тибетских традициях - это *относительная* Бодхичитта; сансарный ум, имеющий намерение спасти всех живых существ (см. книги Трангу Ринпоче). 

Основная прелесть *относительной* Бодхичитты (помимо спасения всех живых сущест) в том, что из этого состояния ума *можно легко* (при стечении определенных причин и условий) распознать *абсолютную* Бодхичитту и стать актуальным *Арья-Бодхисаттвой*, осуществляющим Бхуми.

Архаты и Пратьека Будды опираются на савершенную Праджня Парамиту и способны *непосредственно воспринимать* Шуньяту "близкого и далекого; грубого и тонкого; высшего и нисшего; прошлого, настоящего и будущего; себя и других..." и далее по тексту (если что-то упустил). 

Что смотреть по данному вопросу?

 

+ [мега рекомендовано] http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

1. Для достижения состояния Будды необходимо породить Бодхичттту. Мне цитаты из Ламрима приводить или так поверите? Достичь Абсолютной Бодхичитты не породив относительную невозможно.
2. Абсолютной Бодхичиттой обладают только Будды, Состояние Будды пусто от независимого существования. Нет никакого независимого Абсолюта.
3. Архаты и Пратьека-Будды обладают непосредственным восприятием пустоты собственной самосущности, но в их потоке сознания остается завеса неведения относительно реального существования всех вещей и явлений, которая отсутствует только у Будды. Подробно см Абхисамаяаланкару.

----------

Bagira (23.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

details of 52 stages of bodhisattva pactica (Jeweled Necklace Sutra) 17.6кб

Dondhup, пользовался этим источником (перевод с англ. форума e-sangha), уверен, что противоречий с другими источниками быть не может. (разве что пресловутое и убогое разделение хинаяна / махаяна в пользу влияния "своей семьи"). 

Что касается Абхисамаяланкары, у меня нет этой шастры. 

немного инфы
Асанга
Васубандху
Наланда

----------


## Dondhup

"разве что пресловутое и убогое разделение хинаяна / махаяна в пользу влияния "своей семьи""

Разговор окончен.
С людьми так отзывающимися о Махаяне и Учении наланды-кадам-гелуг я диспут вести не собираюсь.
Всех благ.

----------


## Aleksey L.

удачи

----------


## Тарасова

Eternal Jew:"Если Вы (может быть!) заметили, в качестве способа "борьбы с одиночеством" (следствием основных клеш, т.е. омрачений) я предложил традиционный буддийский путь:
- нахождение своего Учителя, входящего в непрерывную традицию и чья квалификация подтверждена держателями Линии; 
- испрашивание у него лунгов-вангов-трилунгов; 
- практика и изучение Дхармы.

Т.е. по-Вашему без учителя ни о каком пути не может быть и речи? :Smilie:  Может быть звучит и пафосно,но Будде (историческому) это как-то удалось.Также я думаю,что те йоги,которые уходят в гималлаи и медитируют там годами в одиночку,а также все те кто не прибегал к помощи какого бы то ни было учителя,думаю,что им все же не мало удалось продвинуться по пути духовной практики.Пусть даже это доступно и наиболее продвинутому сознанию,но откуда Вы лично знаете кому что нужно?Что это за традиционный путь?Я из традиционных помню только 4 благородные истины и восьмеричный путь,а все остальное как известно,бесконечные ответвления!И не надо мне упоминать про Сангху и т.д.,я точно убеждена в том,что человек прежде всего сам себе прибежище.Также я точно помню,что Будда всегда говорил:"Не принимайте на веру все о чем я говорю,прежде всего думайте над этим..." Получив,знания или нужные слова,Вы всегда вправе искать учителя,не искать его и т.д.Человек прежде всего думающее существо,что так редко встречается,к сожалению.
Сразу вспоминаются слова Достоевского:"Заберите у человека книжку и он не будет знать,что ему делать,что хорошо,а что плохо..."

"По поводу бесполезности «буддологов» и отличия буддийской практики от «буддологической» - повторяться не буду, так как десятки раз уже писал на форуме одно и то же. Если понадобиться, найдете сами. Поиском. Впрочем, не настаиваю…  "
Даже и не подумаю заниматься поисками этих тем.Если Вы готовы скинуть на них ссылки,то я и там готова буду бесконечно спорить и защищать Великий вклад наших буддологов в превод различных текстов с пали и санскрита,в предоставлении громадного круга информации на тему "буддизма".И задача буддологов передать Вам ни практику,а наиболее точную беспристрастную информацию по этой теме.Все прежде всего начинается с информации,а потом уже и все остальное!Так что не понимаю по-прежнему при чем тут колосальный труд людей и Ваше одобрение этого труда!

----------

PampKin Head (24.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.02.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Т.е. по-Вашему без учителя ни о каком пути не может быть и речи?


Не может. 
Если в лично Вашем представлении эта мысль кажется абсурдной, то в любом (не "буддологическом", а аутентичном!)  :Smilie:  источнике Вы найдете то же самое утверждение. Незнание этого факта и приводит к появлению "пракТЕГОВ"-самоучек.




> Будде (историческому) это как-то удалось


Вы - не Будда!  :Smilie:  Я - тоже.




> И задача буддологов передать Вам ни практику,а наиболее точную беспристрастную информацию по этой теме.


Задача "буддологов" - написать монографию и защить кандидатскую-докторскую. Точка!  :Smilie: 

*Точную, беспристрастную и АУТЕНТИЧНУЮ информацию я могу получить (вместе с лунгами-вангами-трилунгами на буддийские практики)* не из десятых "буддологических" рук, а ТОЛЬКО в одном месте - *у драгоценных Учителей, входящих в непрерывную линию преемственности, чья компетенция и легитимность подтверждена другими держателями из этой школы-линии.* 

Особенно это касается Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, эзотерических линий передачи, где кому попало эти самые "знания" не раздаются, а только вполне конкретным ученикам, входящим в эту же самую линию преемственности. "Буддологов" там и близко не стояло!  :Smilie:  

... Непонимание этих двух важных фактов приводит к возникновению десятков тысяч т.н. "книжных буддистов", считающих себя таковыми только из-за факта прочтения Парибка, Андросова или Торчинова. Ближайший пример - сам "БФ".  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (24.02.2009), Dondhup (23.02.2009), Pema Sonam (23.02.2009), Чиффа (23.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Сколь раз об этом говорилось и писалось за 2500 лет подумать страшно....

----------


## Шавырин

> Сколь раз об этом говорилось и писалось за 2500 лет подумать страшно....


ДонДуб,щас Вы о чём?

----------


## Шавырин

Поясняю:Вы(Dоndhuр) утверждая о безначальности учения Будды,в другой "ветке". Здесь ограничили Дхарму цифрой 2500. Об'яснитесь, сударь!

----------


## Тарасова

Eternal Jew:"Не может. 
Если в лично Вашем представлении эта мысль кажется абсурдной, то в любом (не "буддологическом", а аутентичном!)  источнике Вы найдете то же самое утверждение. Незнание этого факта и приводит к появлению "пракТЕГОВ"-самоучек."
Продолжайте верить в это!

"Задача "буддологов" - написать монографию и защить кандидатскую-докторскую. Точка! "
Это Ваши ментальные конструкции и точка! :Smilie: 
Я не оспариваю тот факт,что кто-то именно так и делает,но кто-то и пожив  в монастыре,потом загибает пальчики и рассказывает,что плевал он на труды всех буддологов вместе взятых,т.к. он приблизился к истине,а для всех них это так и останется большой загадкой.Кто-то раньше и индульгенции раздавал!Может не всем годится один и тот же путь?
Вы знакомы лично хоть с одним буддологом?Вы хотябы на секунду можете себе представить какую личность может тянуть на выбор столь изощренной специализации?Вы понимаете причину этого выбора?Если не в курсе,то почитайте хотя бы биографии,тогда Вы поймете,что люди не меньше многих и с учителями общались и фанатично отдавали себя своему делу.
А мои ментальные конструкции мне говорят о том,что эти люди несут благое дело для всех людей кто с их помощью,а не с Вашей прикоснулся к философии буддизма,кто может не сейчас,а только через 20 лет пойдет в монастырь или будет искать себе учителя,или до кого наконец дойдет глубина сего учения и он будет пытаться менять свою жизнь,но все это благодаря их информации.Не всем повезло стать учениками Будды,не всем посчастливелось случайно так выйдя на прогулку,встретить учителя!Кому-то еще нужна сначала и информация,и именно эти люди внесли в это огромнейший вклад.

"... Непонимание этих двух важных фактов приводит к возникновению десятков тысяч т.н. "книжных буддистов", считающих себя таковыми только из-за факта прочтения Парибка, Андросова или Торчинова. Ближайший пример - сам "БФ".  "
Как интересно "книжные буддисты" или "некнижные буддисты"! :Smilie:  А какие еще бывают?Кто общается с учителем?Те кто принял посвящение?Омылся святой водой?Обернулся вокруг своей оси? :Smilie: 
Мне глубоко все равно кто себя и кем считает,хоть ножкой от табуретки,главное,чтобы  ему при этом было очень хорошо и окружающим тоже!Тоже мне какие условности!Непонимание этого приводит к цеплянию за различные концепции!
Да если бы я столкнулась с буддизмом в том виде в каком Вы мне сейчас преподносите сей ортодоксализм,то я бы спутала его с христианством!А последнее мне почти не интересно!
Ваша привязка к концепциям мне нпомнила один анекдот:
"Идет экскурсия по раю, ангел объясняет. 
- Вот там мусульмане, вот там - буддисты, 
там - иудеи и католики, а вот там тихо 
сидят православные, не пугайте их, они на самом 
деле думают, что здесь совершенно одни"
 :Smilie: 
Сознание намного сложнее,чем Вы можете о нем думать и люди все со своим сознанием тоже совсем разные,одним нужен учитель,а другим нет!Все очень по-разному!
"Есть люди, в которых живет Бог. Есть люди, в которых живет дьявол. А есть 
люди, в которых живут только глисты. (Ф. Раневская)" :Smilie: 
И еще одно,Вашего нелюбимого буддолога (а также востоковеда,философа,лингвиста):
"Развитость - это прежде всего попытка найти свой собственный вариант решения проблемы или ответа на вопрос. А во-вторых, это способность немедленно от своего варианта отказаться и придумать новый - то есть свобода. (А. Пятигорский)"
Понимаете,чтобы оказаться вне мыслимого и вне постигаемого, для начала нужно,чтобы это мыслимое было!

----------

Ашока (24.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (23.02.2009), Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Как интересно "книжные буддисты" или "некнижные буддисты"! А какие еще бывают?Кто общается с учителем?Те кто принял посвящение?Омылся святой водой?Обернулся вокруг своей оси?


Если бы Вы сочли прочитать за труд немножко выше, мне не пришлось бы цитировать по второму разу:




> *традиционный буддийский путь:
> 
> - нахождение своего Учителя, входящего в непрерывную традицию и чья квалификация подтверждена держателями Линии;
> - испрашивание у него лунгов-вангов-трилунгов;
> - практика и изучение Дхармы.*


Поэтому Ваш сарказм неуместен. Другого пути не бывает. 
Если Вы не видите разницы - Ваша проблема. не моя  :Smilie: 




> Да если бы я столкнулась с буддизмом в том виде в каком Вы мне сейчас преподносите сей ортодоксализм,то я бы спутала его с христианством!


В таком случае, Ваши ожидания от "буддизма"  :Smilie:  явно вступили в противоречие с тем, чем буддизм является. Вышепроцитированное, плюс:




> *Точную, беспристрастную и АУТЕНТИЧНУЮ информацию я могу получить (вместе с лунгами-вангами-трилунгами на буддийские практики) ТОЛЬКО в одном месте - у драгоценных Учителей, входящих в непрерывную линию преемственности, чья компетенция и легитимность подтверждена другими держателями из этой школы-линии.*


... и есть тот Путь, который избирали, принимали всем сердцем, применяли (практиковали!) тысячи йогинов, получивших впоследствии Полную Реализацию... (как хорошо, что на пути им не попадались "буддологические" книжки, а только аутентичные)  :Smilie:  

Может Вы просто ошиблись дверью? *Или у Вас буддизм какой-то особенный: БЕЗ Учителя, БЕЗ Линии Передачи, БЕЗ аутентичных источников, БЕЗ практики, а на одних только "буддологических" выжимках?*  :Smilie:  Так? Иначе Вы не опровергали бы истины, которые хорошо известны все буддистам (ну, кроме Вас самих)?  :Smilie:  




> А мои ментальные конструкции мне говорят о том,что эти люди несут благое дело для всех людей кто с их помощью,а не с Вашей прикоснулся к философии буддизма


... Читая Вас, просто физически ощущаю,  :Smilie:  как мне несказанно повезло, что меня моя жизненная дорожка привела непосредственно к *живым Учителям* из аутентичной традиции Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, минуя всякие секты, "восточные кружки" при факультетах философии и "буддологов"-интерпретаторов... А уж тем более, христиан, старообрядцев, индуистские йогические кружки, Ошо, Шри Чинмоев, Рам Дассов, Шрилу Прабхупаду и прочих шизотериков  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (23.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Вы - не Будда!  Я - тоже.


Eternal Jew,
Ваш аргумент строится на мнении, что Вас окружают люди, которые не могут быть умнее и "успешнее" в Дхарме, чем Вы. Типа... "Вижу вокруг дураков, но, в принципе, и мне не светит". Если бы Ваше мнение проявлялось в утверждении "Вижу, что я дурак, но, в принципе, всем светит" или еще короче "Вижу, что я дурак", то Ваши высказывания не встретили бы столь яростного сопротивления. Подумайте, почему так.



> ... Читая Вас, *просто физически ощущаю,  как мне несказанно повезло*, что меня моя жизненная дорожка привела непосредственно к живым *Учителям* из аутентичной традиции Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, минуя всякие секты, "восточные кружки" при факультетах философии и "буддологов"-интерпретаторов... А уж тем более, христиан, старообрядцев, индуистские йогические кружки, Ошо, Шри Чинмоев, Рам Дассов, Шрилу Прабхупаду и прочих шизотериков


 Очень хорошо, что Вы уважительно относитесь к своим Учителям и их Учениям. Оставаясь неуважительным к Учителям и их Учениям других людей и восхваляя своих Учителей и их Учения, Вы таким образом лишь восхваляете себя. На этот счет у Будды Готамы есть такие слова:
*4.12 Чула-Вьюха сутта
"Меньшая область"*


> .....887. *В суждениях о* видимом и слышимом, о добродетелях и делах благочестия, *о мыслях и учениях других людей*, – они, смотря на других с презрением и будто обрадовавшись тому решению, упрямо установились на своем понимании, говоря: "Наши противники – все глупцы и невежды".
> 
> 
> 888. Кто других называет глупцами, тот самого себя всегда называет знатоком и думает про себя, что только он один говорит правду, а других порицает.
> 
> 
> 889. Переполненный философскими учениями в безумстве гордости мнит себя всесовершенным, свои воззрения – непревосходимыми и себя особенно одаренным.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

PampKin Head (24.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (24.02.2009), Кайрат (24.02.2009), Тарасова (24.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (25.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1. Для достижения состояния Будды необходимо породить Бодхичттту. Мне цитаты из Ламрима приводить или так поверите? Достичь Абсолютной Бодхичитты не породив относительную невозможно.
> 2. Абсолютной Бодхичиттой обладают только Будды, Состояние Будды пусто от независимого существования. Нет никакого независимого Абсолюта.
> 3. Архаты и Пратьека-Будды обладают непосредственным восприятием пустоты собственной самосущности, но в их потоке сознания остается завеса неведения относительно реального существования всех вещей и явлений, которая отсутствует только у Будды. Подробно см Абхисамаяаланкару.


1. Приведите, и уточните, о какой Бодхичитте речь.

2. *Абсолютной* Бодхичиттой обладают все живые существа, только она в полной мере проявлена лишь у Будд и время от времени у Арья-Бодхисаттв.

3. Архаты и Пратьека Будды обладают восприятием Шуньяты и другого тоже. Подробно см. Вишудхимаггу.

......................

Тех, кто так проворно задирает ногу на "буддологов и буддологию", хотелось бы спросить: а знакомы ли вы с трудами Федора Ипполитовича Щербатского [ http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/in...=74&person=242 ], чтобы так искрометно демонстрировать собственное невежество по отношению к людям и их работам?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (24.02.2009), Кайрат (24.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

Прикольно спорить о возможности самостоятельного открытия 4х благородных истин и о ненужности учителей, после того как почитал о них у учителя Будды Шакьямуни.
Легко наверное быть таким уверенным в собственной самостоятельности, когда Будда все уже разжевал и в рот положил. 
Прикольно наверное идти по открытому им пути, использовать открытое им учение, отвергая при этом его как учителя.
Типа я сам все могу и все умею.

----------


## Pavel

> Прикольно спорить о возможности самостоятельного открытия 4х благородных истин и о ненужности учителей, после того как почитал о них у учителя Будды Шакьямуни.
> Легко наверное быть таким уверенным в собственной самостоятельности, когда Будда все уже разжевал и в рот положил. 
> Прикольно наверное идти по открытому им пути, использовать открытое им учение, отвергая при этом его как учителя.
> Типа я сам все могу и все умею.


Ullu, а что в этом "прикольно" кроме высокомерия?.. Попробуйте взглянуть на собственные вопросы с такого ракурса. Вы столкнулись с Учением Будды. Вызвало ли что-нибудь в нем у Вас неприятие? 

У меня, например, ничего принципиального. Так какой я вывод должен делать, что я нашел подтверждение уже имеющимся у себя в распоряжении взглядам? Что тогда мне стоило разжевывать, и почему я не Будда, если имею те же взгляды и не имею никаких принципиальных ему возражений?

И соответственно вопрос-следствие, что же Вам тогда разжевал Будда в 4-х БИ, что делает Вас "успешнее" меня или себя вчерашней, добуддовой? И кто Вас так убедил в том, что Вы идете "по открытому Им Пути"?

----------


## Dondhup

"1. Приведите, и уточните, о какой Бодхичитте речь."
Сейчас не имею технической возможности

"2. *Абсолютной* Бодхичиттой обладают все живые существа, только она в полной мере проявлена лишь у Будд и время от времени у Арья-Бодхисаттв."
О том и речь

"3. Архаты и Пратьека Будды обладают восприятием Шуньяты и другого тоже. Подробно см. Вишудхимаггу."
У них остается завеса неведения см Абхисамаяаланкару о Трех видах знания - Архатов и Пратьека Будд, Бодхисттв и Будд.
Или Вы считаете нирвану Арахатов и Пратьека-Будд окончательной?

----------


## Ашока

> Eternal Jew:"Не может. 
> Если в лично Вашем представлении эта мысль кажется абсурдной, то в любом (не "буддологическом", а аутентичном!)  источнике Вы найдете то же самое утверждение. Незнание этого факта и приводит к появлению "пракТЕГОВ"-самоучек."
> Продолжайте верить в это!
> 
> "Задача "буддологов" - написать монографию и защить кандидатскую-докторскую. Точка! "
> Это Ваши ментальные конструкции и точка!
> Я не оспариваю тот факт,что кто-то именно так и делает,но кто-то и пожив  в монастыре,потом загибает пальчики и рассказывает,что плевал он на труды всех буддологов вместе взятых,т.к. он приблизился к истине,а для всех них это так и останется большой загадкой.Кто-то раньше и индульгенции раздавал!Может не всем годится один и тот же путь?
> Вы знакомы лично хоть с одним буддологом?Вы хотябы на секунду можете себе представить какую личность может тянуть на выбор столь изощренной специализации?Вы понимаете причину этого выбора?Если не в курсе,то почитайте хотя бы биографии,тогда Вы поймете,что люди не меньше многих и с учителями общались и фанатично отдавали себя своему делу.
> А мои ментальные конструкции мне говорят о том,что эти люди несут благое дело для всех людей кто с их помощью,а не с Вашей прикоснулся к философии буддизма,кто может не сейчас,а только через 20 лет пойдет в монастырь или будет искать себе учителя,или до кого наконец дойдет глубина сего учения и он будет пытаться менять свою жизнь,но все это благодаря их информации.Не всем повезло стать учениками Будды,не всем посчастливелось случайно так выйдя на прогулку,встретить учителя!Кому-то еще нужна сначала и информация,и именно эти люди внесли в это огромнейший вклад.
> ...


Геше Джампа Тинлей говорит, что те "буддисты", которые на каждом углу кричат, что буддизм - единственный верный путь - Дураки (не мои слова), и на самом деле не буддисты. Послушайте http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/113, кажется 7 или 8 лекция (самое начало). Дураки потому что культивирует тем самым высокомерие в себе, во первых, а во-вторых, проявляют неуважение к святым людям, добившимся высоких реализаций в других религиях. Например в Христианстве. Ну, а выпендреж, типа Вы не настоящий буддист, а я вот самый настоящий, это вообще детский сад. И корни его - тоже поддержание уверенности в своей исключительности. Из серии, я - самый лучший повар, я - самый лучший менеджер, я - самый лучший буддист. Такому человеку все равно кем быть самым лучшим, поваром или буддистом. Главное чтобы самым лучшим. Корень один - высокомерие. И Геше Джампа Тинлей таких "буддистов"называет дураками.

----------

Кайрат (24.02.2009), Тарасова (24.02.2009), Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне как-то было сказано, что как религиозный чел., я должна уметь быть одна. Т.е., не страдать из-за этого. Я теперь это так умею - быть одной, что даже чересчур, а религиозности - ни в одном глазу. Желаю все же придерживаться середины.
Думаю, что скоро вы и знать не будете, куда деваться от существ))  так что, это чувство одиночества - ненадолго, я думаю.

----------

Тарасова (24.02.2009), Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ну а выпендреж, типа Вы не настоящий буддист, а я вот самый настоящий, это вообще детский сад. И корни его - тоже поддержание уверенности в своей исключительности.


Полностью согласен. Взращивание банальной гордыни вместо практики. Буддоизбранные люди нашлись...  :Cool:

----------

Тарасова (24.02.2009)

----------


## Кайрат

> "Нужна же кому-нибудь исповедь,
>  Как богу, которого нету..."
> Аффтара не помню, запомнилось из глубоко-далекой юности, а со словами до сих пор периодически согласна. От себя добавлю, что иногда действительно нужно просто поддержать.Ежели вдруг подскользнулся и падаешь, не помешает крепкая рука прохожего, а?
> Из личного: универ, где я училась, находится в старом здании, с каменными ступенями,  вытертыми и скользкими. Как-то я подскользнулась и летела как прыгун-лыжник  с трамплина, успев подумать, что, похоже, хана... Меня подхватил, как кошонка, на вытянутую руку какой-то дядька, я его не видела больше. Но здоровье он мне точно спас...


Я не я.
Это кто-то иной,
С кем иду и кого я не вижу
И порой почти различаю,
А порой совсем забываю.

Кто смолкает, когда суесловлю,
Кто прощает, когда ненавижу,
Кто ступает, когда оступаюсь,
И кто устоит, когда я упаду.

  Хуан Рамон Хименес

----------

Лора (24.02.2009), Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

Eternal Jew:"Поэтому Ваш сарказм неуместен. Другого пути не бывает. 
Если Вы не видите разницы - Ваша проблема. не моя "

Для кого не бывает?Может это Вы не видете,что он не один?У меня с этим как раз прблем нет! :Smilie: 

"В таком случае, Ваши ожидания от "буддизма"  явно вступили в противоречие с тем, чем буддизм является."

Или с тем,что Вы думаете о том,чем он является? :Smilie:  Забавно не правда ли? :Smilie: 

"Может Вы просто ошиблись дверью? Или у Вас буддизм какой-то особенный: БЕЗ Учителя, БЕЗ Линии Передачи, БЕЗ аутентичных источников, БЕЗ практики, а на одних только "буддологических" выжимках?  Так? Иначе Вы не опровергали бы истины, которые хорошо известны все буддистам (ну, кроме Вас самих)? "

Ну уж не в Вашу стучала точно! :Smilie:  Вы может не поверите,но у меня не буддизм особенный,а сознание,как и у всех остальных людей тоже!Я Вам может даже тайну какйю открою,но мои мысли совершенно отличны от Ваших! :Smilie:  Ни на какую другую особенность я и не претендую!Вот Вы я вижу очень хотите называться "буддистом"! :Smilie:  Называйтесь! :Smilie:  Главное пусть Вам будет хорошо!Меня "имена" не интересуют!

"... Читая Вас, просто физически ощущаю,  как мне несказанно повезло, что меня моя жизненная дорожка привела непосредственно к живым Учителям из аутентичной традиции Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, минуя всякие секты, "восточные кружки" при факультетах философии и "буддологов"-интерпретаторов... А уж тем более, христиан, старообрядцев, индуистские йогические кружки, Ошо, Шри Чинмоев, Рам Дассов, Шрилу Прабхупаду и прочих шизотериков  "

Было бы еще не плохо,если бы Вы еще и КРАЙНОСТИ также ощущали! :Smilie: 
Как я рада,что Вам так несказанно повезло!Надеюсь все это Вам гарантирует просветление! :Smilie: 
Но для тех кто не забывает о многообразии единого приведу небольшой отрывок из Божественной комедии Данте:

Уже я вижу ясно,как,сияя,
В уме твоем зажегся вечный свет,
Который любят,на него взирая.

И если вас влечет другой предмет,
То он всего лишь-воспринятый ложно
Того же света отраженный след.

----------


## Тарасова

Ullu:"Прикольно спорить о возможности самостоятельного открытия 4х благородных истин и о ненужности учителей, после того как почитал о них у учителя Будды Шакьямуни.
Легко наверное быть таким уверенным в собственной самостоятельности, когда Будда все уже разжевал и в рот положил. 
Прикольно наверное идти по открытому им пути, использовать открытое им учение, отвергая при этом его как учителя.
Типа я сам все могу и все умею."

Все начинается всегда с информации для человека!Кто-то книжки читает и меняет мировоззрение,кто-то с учителем общается,кто-то бежит с соплями на носу и с флагом на перевес в бою на врага и свято верит в свои благородные действия,а потом утирает эти сопли и понимает,что был всего лишь пешкой в большой системе и погубил множество людей,и это меняет сознание,а кто-то не понимает или не меняется!
Кому-то нужен учитель,а кому-то нет!Нет ничего единого для всех!Если бы кому-то присутствие учителя гарантировало просветление,то сансара стала бы быстро опустевать,но сам Будда сказал:"Если бы все зависело только от меня,то сансара давно бы опустела." Ни наличие учителя,ни отсутствие такового не гаранирует человеку просветления.
В чем моя самоуверенность?В том,что я пытаюсь говорить о том,что все бывает очень по-разному у всех?Это Вас очень задевает? :Smilie: 
Я бы очень не хотела,чтобы мои слова так дразнили неприязнью Ваши фантазии!

----------


## PampKin Head

> "3. Архаты и Пратьека Будды обладают восприятием Шуньяты и другого тоже. Подробно см. Вишудхимаггу."
> У них остается завеса неведения см Абхисамаяаланкару о Трех видах знания - Архатов и Пратьека Будд, Бодхисттв и Будд.
> Или Вы считаете нирвану Арахатов и Пратьека-Будд окончательной?


Вам выдать ответ из официальной версии, которая настолько же относительна, как и версия Хинаяны?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вам выдать ответ из официальной версии, которая настолько же относительна, как и версия Хинаяны?


Мне достаточно наставления которые я получил по Абхисамаяаланкаре от моих Благих друзей. Абхисамаяаланкара- Учение Будды Майтреи, хранителя Учения Праджняпарамиты Широкого действия - показывающего путь к достижению состояния Будды.

----------


## Dondhup

> Полностью согласен. Взращивание банальной гордыни вместо практики. Буддоизбранные люди нашлись...


Тот кто видит в утверждении о том что "только практикуя под руководством Учителя находящегося в чистой линии преемственности реально занимается буддийской практикой" гордню, поискал бы ее для начала у себя.

Здесь не "каждый угол" и не форум эзотериков-небуддистов.

Опыт и не только мой показывает что то кто много и долго рассуждает на БФ об Учении опираясь на прочтение книжек и интернет-статей чрезвычайно редко приходит к Прибежищу.

Практика начитается с поиска и доверения себя квалифицированному Учителя и по другому быть не может. Я не знаю ни одного Учителя Дхармы который утверждал бы обратное. Лама Цонкапа говорит об этом однозначно.

Пока человек не пришел к Прибежищу сколько бы он не писал на БФ и не читал книжек пусть он хоть доктор философии, он не является буддистом, более того распространяя ложные воззрения портит свою карму.

----------

Eternal Jew (24.02.2009), Pema Sonam (25.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Поясняю:Вы(Dоndhuр) утверждая о безначальности учения Будды,в другой "ветке". Здесь ограничили Дхарму цифрой 2500. Об'яснитесь, сударь!


Последний Будда - всемирный Учитель  показал уход в нирвану 2500 назад.Я только это и имел в виду, не нужно мне приписывать собственные мысли.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> "только практикуя под руководством Учителя находящегося в чистой линии преемственности реально занимается буддийской практикой" гордыню


Вообще-то я имел в виду Вечного Жида. Гордыню я вижу не в правильных словах, а в тоне, которым они говорятся. И не в тех словах, что вы привели, а в огульном осуждении буддологов (среди которых немало практикующих буддистов, находящихся в разных линиях преемственности).

Вы оба сейчас говорите с людьми, которые ещё не определились в своих поисках, которые сейчас на стадии накопления знаний и выбора. Эту стадию когда-то прошли все мы. Это совершенно нормально. Не надо никого насильно тянуть в линию преемственности. Если есть озеро, прилетят лебеди. Ваша "проповедь Дхармы" настолько самодовольна и агрессивна, что может вообще оттолкнуть человека. Если бы я 10 лет назад встретил подобных вам проповедников буддизма, никогда бы не принял Прибежище.

----------

PampKin Head (25.02.2009), Pavel (25.02.2009), Raudex (28.02.2009), Ашока (24.02.2009), Кайрат (24.02.2009), Тарасова (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Вы оба сейчас говорите с людьми, которые ещё не определились в своих поисках, которые сейчас на стадии накопления знаний и выбора, которую когда-то прошли все мы. Это совершенно нормально. Не надо никого насильно тянуть в линию преемственности. Если есть озеро, прилетят лебеди. Ваша "проповедь Дхармы" настолько самодовольна и агрессивна, что может вообще оттолкнуть человека. Если бы я 10 лет назад встретил подобных вам проповедников буддизма, никогда бы не принял Прибежище.


Да, Дондуп, у меня точно такое же ощущение возникло, когда я впервые пришла сюда. Вы отталкиваете от буддизма новичков. Не знаю какая у Вас мотивация, скорее всего Вы хотите блага для сангхи и хотите ее расширить и все такое, но своими действиями (высказываниями) делаете обратное. Это так. 

Послушайте, что говорит Геше Джампа Тинлей, http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/113, аудиозапись его лекций. Он говорит, что нельзя унижать другие школы, религии. Так делает дурак, а не буддист. Такое поведение противоречит буддийскому мировозрению. И агрессивное навязывание Прибежища - это тоже неразумное действие, поскольку человек, когда будет готов, сам придет к нему. И Геше, например, говроит, что для начала следует стать добрым человеком, нравственным в мирской жизни и только потом уже переходить на следующие этапы, как принятие Прибежища и т.д. 
И он это повторяет и в лекциях и у него на сайте посмотрите ответы на вопросы. 

Так что Ваши действия, Дондуп, неумелы.  :Confused:   Такие действия приводят к упадку, недоверию к религии.

----------

Кайрат (24.02.2009), Тарасова (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если бы я 10 лет назад встретил подобных вам проповедников буддизма, никогда бы не принял Прибежище.


Если бы я 13-15 лет назад встретил бы таких проповедников в живую, я б может и быстрее принял прибежище. По крайней мере, я б не стал *публично* доказывать "аутентичным" представителям, что они гонят и "мой путь" - круче. Можно, знаете-ли, так же публично попасть в просак-с.. и выглядеть дураком-с и профаном-с... ))

----------

Dondhup (24.02.2009), Eternal Jew (25.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Ашока, навязывать Вам Прибежище? Да упаси боже! Я ж Вам писал что в Вашем нынешнем состоянии практика Дхармы Вам только вред принесет  :Smilie:  Слов наберетесь всяких умный и все, каюк. 
Я становлюсь очень осторожным в том, кому стоит принимать Прибежище, традиционный подход предполагает сначала испытания человека - плавали уже, знаем.
А отталкивания новичков? Что есть то есть. Я вообще страшен на вид, морда жуткая, увидели бы сразу сбежали.

Кстати открою Вам страшную тайну. Я "религию" не практикую и порождение недоверия к ней считаю благим делом  :Smilie:

----------

Eternal Jew (25.02.2009), Pema Sonam (25.02.2009)

----------


## Кайрат

> Ашока, навязывать Вам Прибежище? Да упаси боже! Я ж Вам писал что в Вашем нынешнем состоянии практика Дхармы Вам только вред принесет  Слов наберетесь всяких умный и все, каюк. 
> Я становлюсь очень осторожным в том, кому стоит принимать Прибежище, традиционный подход предполагает сначала испытания человека - плавали уже, знаем.
> А отталкивания новичксразу сбежали.ов? Что есть то есть. *Я вообще страшен на вид, морда жуткая, увидели бы* 
> 
> Кстати открою Вам страшную тайну. Я "религию" не практикую и порождение недоверия к ней считаю благим делом


Чудны Твои творения, о Господи!

----------

Тарасова (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

Кармапенко, помилуйте, не стоит очередной раз пердергивать! Вы нарисовали такую жутую картину, кабута Дондуп и прочие встали вот на Невском проспекте и возопили благим матом, потрясая кулаками: "Покайтеся! Вы идёте ложными путями!!" .. смишно, право! Людям излагают в *довольно спокойной форме традиционную оценку* и  *точку зрения* в ответ на шизотерику без малейшей попытки "обратить". Шизотерики, конечно, видят в этом хамство (как же! Покусились на их выстраданную тягу к прекрасному и чудесному)

------------

Вообще некоторое раздражение на шизотериков по человечески понятно. Они очень назойливы. Шизо-терились бы себе в тихую и проблем бы не было. Нет же - надо с пеной у рта *доказывать* всем окружающим о своем единственно верном "пути", перемешивая выдранные цитати со своими идеями. На каком-нить замесе все сидят, спокойно слушают. Но нет. Найдется гражданин, который будет до всех домогаться и излагать свои "наработки". Любые попытки указать на ошибки воспринимаются в штыки.

И эх.. если бы *эти* люди *действительно искали* путь, то общение с такими свелось бы к общению с типичным "новичком": вопрос-ответ, наматывание на ус. Тут же видим у этих _искателей_ только 2 мнения - "мое и ошибочное".

А на БФе типичный прорыв троллей. Чем больше их кормишь (вступаешь в диалог) - тем толще они становятся. Не кормите троллей и они умрут от голода. (С)

----------

Dondhup (25.02.2009), Eternal Jew (24.02.2009), Pema Sonam (25.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"А на БФе типичный прорыв троллей. Чем больше их кормишь (вступаешь в диалог) - тем толще они становятся. Не кормите троллей и они умрут от голода. (С)"

 :Smilie: ))))))))

----------

Eternal Jew (24.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я где-то говорил, что мой путь круче? И какой такой "мой"? Типа у меня не "аутентичный" и я практикую не в линии передачи?

Просто забавно видеть фарисейское самовосхваление ("вот свезло мне так свезло!") в сочетании с гоном в адрес буддологов. Очень жаль, что Торчинов так рано умер. И этот форум, и направление мысли отечественных неофитов было бы совсем другим. Без религиозного фанатизма, выдаваемого за преданность.

----------

Pavel (25.02.2009), Тарасова (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ашока

> Кармапенко, помилуйте, не стоит очередной раз пердергивать! Вы нарисовали такую жутую картину, кабута Дондуп и прочие встали вот на Невском проспекте и возопили благим матом, потрясая кулаками: "Покайтеся! Вы идёте ложными путями!!" .. смишно, право! Людям излагают в *довольно спокойной форме традиционную оценку* и  *точку зрения* в ответ на шизотерику без малейшей попытки "обратить". Шизотерики, конечно, видят в этом хамство (как же! Покусились на их выстраданную тягу к прекрасному и чудесному)
> 
> ------------
> 
> Вообще некоторое раздражение на шизотериков по человечески понятно. Они очень назойливы. Шизо-терились бы себе в тихую и проблем бы не было. Нет же - надо с пеной у рта *доказывать* всем окружающим о своем единственно верном "пути", перемешивая выдранные цитати со своими идеями. На каком-нить замесе все сидят, спокойно слушают. Но нет. Найдется гражданин, который будет до всех домогаться и излагать свои "наработки". Любые попытки указать на ошибки воспринимаются в штыки.
> 
> И эх.. если бы *эти* люди *действительно искали* путь, то общение с такими свелось бы к общению с типичным "новичком": вопрос-ответ, наматывание на ус. Тут же видим у этих _искателей_ только 2 мнения - "мое и ошибочное".
> 
> А на БФе типичный прорыв троллей. Чем больше их кормишь (вступаешь в диалог) - тем толще они становятся. Не кормите троллей и они умрут от голода. (С)


Обратите внимание на свою речь. Вы неуважительно говорите о других школах, течениях. 
А после этого, наверно, пойдете мантры читать, сидеть в позе лотаса, ловить ясный свет. :Big Grin:  Послушайте, что Геше говорит об этом. Проявлять в отношении других неуважение, а потом идти мантры читать, это пустая трата времени для духовного развития. Научитесь уважать людей вокруг себя для начала.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я где-то говорил, что мой путь круче? И какой такой "мой"? Типа у меня не "аутентичный" и я практикую не в линии передачи?


Дим, тебя опять христианский бес попутал. Я разве про тебя это (про "круче") писал? Вовсе не про тебя  :Wink: 




> Просто забавно видеть фарисейское самовосхваление ("вот свезло мне так свезло!") в сочетании с гоном в адрес буддологов.


Где тут самовосхваление? А насчод буддологов есть тоже 2 мнения - мое и неправильное ))). Давай не в этой теме про буддологов. Они уже надоели )




> Очень жаль, что Торчинов так рано умер. И этот форум, и направление мысли отечественных неофитов было бы совсем другим. Без религиозного фанатизма, выдаваемого за преданность.


Мгм.. при всем моем уважении к Торчинову, буддологический мир несколько ширшее. Но не будем об этом.
---------

Хыыы.. как приятно в очередной раз читать Ашоку ))) я уже и про другие учения неуважительно говорю (это про какие же? Да неужто про Ашконское??!!).... ясный свет вёдрами ловлю... нра! )))

Мадам, на сегодня сеанс кормления троллей закончен. Садитесь на диету!

----------

Pema Sonam (25.02.2009)

----------


## Тарасова

shubhar:"Но нет. Найдется гражданин, который будет до всех домогаться и излагать свои "наработки". Любые попытки указать на ошибки воспринимаются в штыки."

Как Вы не мало на себя берете! :Smilie:  Вам надо в Будды! :Smilie: 

"И эх.. если бы эти люди действительно искали путь, то общение с такими свелось бы к общению с типичным "новичком": вопрос-ответ, наматывание на ус. Тут же видим у этих искателей только 2 мнения - "мое и ошибочное"."

Вы правы,правы!Вы самый мудрый,самый лучшый,Вы самый буддист! :Smilie:

----------


## Кайрат

Судя по всему тучи плотно закрыли солнце.

----------


## Ондрий

> shubhar:Как Вы не мало на себя берете! Вам надо в Будды!


Дык! Однозначно! А Бодхисаттва на себя обязан брать много.. не много, ни мало, а страдания ВЖС )) /маразм - тоже страдания.. страдания ума/

----------

Dondhup (25.02.2009)

----------


## Ашока

Это он в шута что ли играет? Не пойму.  :Confused:

----------

Тарасова (25.02.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Надо же… я во всех сообщениях в текущей теме говорил только о том, что *для того, чтобы справиться с одиночеством (производным от коренных клеш) необходимо 1) найти компетентного буддийского Учителя, 2) получить от него Передачу и 3) практиковать и изучать Дхарму:*

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...0&postcount=65
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...7&postcount=93
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=107

(где и в чем я зесь соврал - вопрос конечно же не к шизотерикам, и вопрос конечно же гипотетический!)  :Smilie:  

… а шуму и опровергающих криков поднялось – хоть святых выноси.  :Smilie:  

Я чувствую, что с таким количеством «буддистов», собравшихся на форуме, за такие взгляды отдельные модераторы будут вскоре попросту банить (без шуток!) с любимой многими модераторами формулировкой «заблокирован за пропаганду небуддийских взглядов»!  :Smilie:  

Хорошо, что я чувствую себя вправе ничего не доказывать тиртхикам, да и мои Учителя советуют держаться от них подальше.

P.S. Только что пробежался выше по теме и среди знакомых букв  нашел еще одну замечательную *формулировку для бана: "за тон!"*  :Smilie:  ("при высказывании кощунственных предположений, что буддисту нужен компетентный учитель, Передача от него, изучение и практика Дхармы"... 

Могу добавить еще несколько поводов для бана: за разрез глаз, цвет кожи, картавость (увы!)  :Smilie:  и т.п.  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (25.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вас никто банить не собирается, это вы на своём форуме любили затыкать людям рты. Я лишь заметил, что тон высказываний действительно имеет значение не меньшее, чем смысл.

Любопытно, у нас уже тиртхики завелись...

----------


## Ондрий

Кстати, о пернатых. В качестве сугубо культурного обмену. Дима, ты как-то задвигал тему о церковных "знатоках"-бабушках, которые всех поучают якобы "правильному" христианству. Расскажи, плз, как на это реагируют церковные священнослужители? /вроде бы они этому "не очень рады" бывают... м?/  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я не понял, кто тут бабушка, а кто священнослужитель. И ещё я не перестал бить своего отца, потому что и не начинал. Не я тут всех поучаю.

----------

Тарасова (25.02.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не понял, кто тут бабушка, а кто священнослужитель. И ещё я не перестал бить своего отца, потому что и не начинал. Не я тут всех поучаю.


Опять попутал тебя нечистый!!! Спокойствие! Не нужно все-подряд фразы на себя примеривать )))). Иногда банан - это просто банан(С) кажысь,  Фрейд

Я ж без никаких аллегорий, я спросил про упоминаемую ранее тобою тему о всезнающих-бабушках-самопалках и попах.  :Wink:  Запамятовал дословно твою фразу об этом, вот и спросил... /дословно вспоминать не обязательно, суть я помню/

----------


## Pavel

> Надо же… я во всех сообщениях в текущей теме говорил только о том, что...
> 
> … а шуму и опровергающих криков поднялось – хоть святых выноси.  
> 
> Я чувствую, что с таким количеством «буддистов», собравшихся на форуме, за такие взгляды отдельные модераторы будут вскоре попросту банить (без шуток!) с любимой многими модераторами формулировкой «заблокирован за пропаганду небуддийских взглядов»!


Eternal Jew, так о чем же Вы все-таки говорите, сбивая в густую и плотную пену буддологов, модераторов, "шизотериков", ""буддистов", собравшихся на форуме"...?

Будьте внимательны к людям в своей речи и помыслах. Вот Вы сказали такие слова:



> Задача "буддологов" - написать монографию и защить кандидатскую-докторскую. Точка! 
> 
> *Точную, беспристрастную и АУТЕНТИЧНУЮ информацию я могу получить (вместе с лунгами-вангами-трилунгами на буддийские практики)* не из десятых "буддологических" рук, а ТОЛЬКО в одном месте - у *драгоценных Учителей, входящих в непрерывную линию преемственности, чья компетенция и легитимность подтверждена другими держателями из этой школы-линии.* 
> Особенно это касается Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, эзотерических линий передачи, где кому попало эти самые "знания" не раздаются, а только вполне конкретным ученикам, входящим в эту же самую линию преемственности. "Буддологов" там и близко не стояло!


 Вы сами сделали все на Ваш взгляд необходимые акценты, эмоциональные выделения, для чего выделил жирным, выделили заглавными буквами, выделили смайлами все, что хотели выделить.

Вам на это ответили словами Будды:



> 893. и говоря, что непреложны пути, возвещенные их учением, те спорщики называют своих соперников глупцами, и вот, называя своих соперников глупцами и нечистыми, они начинают раздоры.


Вам эти слова монятны? Вас еще удивляет, почему поднялось столько шуму, "хоть святых выноси"? Вы станете дальше продолжать рассуждать о том, что причины всего того шума, что Вы наблюдаете, в засилии БФ не теми участниками под прикрытием не тех модераторов?

У меня есть все основания предполагать, что Вы не понимаете своих Учителей, а надеятесь на какую-то чудесным образом "передаваемую передачу" знания от адепта Вам и неким избранным персонально. Ведь не понимаете же Вы очень простых слов Будды, которые Вам написали сразу после Ваших эмоциональных и безответственных высказываний, и продолжаете изумляться, откуда столько шума, и продолжаете искать причину в скоплениях шизотериков, "читающих", модераторов.... 

Читайте больше. Но не просто читайте, как Вы пишите "я тут среди множества букв встретил свое имя", а вдумчиво.

----------

PampKin Head (27.02.2009), Ашока (25.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (25.02.2009), Тарасова (25.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Что тогда мне стоило разжевывать, и почему я не Будда, если имею те же взгляды и не имею никаких принципиальных ему возражений?


Мне все равно Будда вы или нет.

----------


## ullu

> Все начинается всегда с информации для человека!Кто-то книжки читает и меняет мировоззрение,кто-то с учителем общается,кто-то бежит с соплями на носу и с флагом на перевес в бою на врага и свято верит в свои благородные действия,а потом утирает эти сопли и понимает,что был всего лишь пешкой в большой системе и погубил множество людей,и это меняет сознание,а кто-то не понимает или не меняется!
> Кому-то нужен учитель,а кому-то нет!Нет ничего единого для всех!Если бы кому-то присутствие учителя гарантировало просветление,то сансара стала бы быстро опустевать,но сам Будда сказал:"Если бы все зависело только от меня,то сансара давно бы опустела." Ни наличие учителя,ни отсутствие такового не гаранирует человеку просветления.
> В чем моя самоуверенность?В том,что я пытаюсь говорить о том,что все бывает очень по-разному у всех?Это Вас очень задевает?
> Я бы очень не хотела,чтобы мои слова так дразнили неприязнью Ваши фантазии!


Зачем вы все время на меня кричите? Что я вам сделала?

----------


## Bagira

Всё начинается с принятия ПРИБЕЖИЩА И вверения себя БЛАГОМУ ДРУГУ( духовному наставнику или учителю) ,а всё остальное игры с самими собой Т.олько став БУДДОЙ можем идти без опоры ....

----------


## Ашока

> Всё начинается с принятия ПРИБЕЖИЩА И вверения себя БЛАГОМУ ДРУГУ( духовному наставнику или учителю) ,а всё остальное игры с самими собой Т.олько став БУДДОЙ можем идти без опоры ....


Всё, это что?

----------

Тарасова (25.02.2009)

----------


## Inbongo

Все равно у меня тигле больше :Wink:

----------


## Ноки

:Frown:

----------


## Тарасова

Я вообще тут и не думала кричать! :Smilie: 
Вы в своем уме можете воспринимать восклицательные знаки как Вам удобно,только не приписывайте свои фантазии другому уму! :Smilie: 
Вы такие забавники! :Smilie:  С пеной у рта всем доказываете,что те у кого есть учитель самые буддистские буддисты на свете! :Smilie:  Да будет так! :Smilie: 
А кто-то даже узрел во всем этом пропаганду "небуддизма"! :Smilie:  Я бы даже сказала не своего буддизма! :Smilie:  Кто-то решил взять на себя миссию и родить "сомнения к религии"(читайте выше),но право какие сомнения?Сомнения только к вам,товарищи! :Smilie: 
Вы так фнатичны! :Smilie: 
Но для тех кто так и не понял о чем толкуют все остальные я снова повторюсь,ВСЕ И У ВСЕХ БЫВАЕТ ПО-РАЗНОМУ как бы вам не хотелось,чтобы все было как у вас! :Smilie:

----------


## Чиффа

> Всё, это что?


Ашока, всё - остальное.

----------


## Aion

> Странно, Будда говорил в проповедях обратное: только убрав опору, можно стать Буддой.


Бхагаван говорил не об отсутствии опоры, а об опоре на самого себя: 


> И те монахи, Ананда, теперь или после моей кончины, кто будет опорой самому себе, прибежищем самому себе, не ища другого прибежища; опираясь на Дхамму, прибегая к Дхамме, как к прибежищу, не ища другого прибежища, Прибежище узрев в Учении, и нигде не ища другого прибежища, те среди учеников моих достигнут наивысшей вершины! © Махапариниббана сутта

----------

Pavel (27.02.2009), Тарасова (26.02.2009), Чиффа (26.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Так в чём же различия высказываний Бхагавана?


Можно предположить, что опора на себя не тождественна опоре на шесть видов сознания, опосредующих связь существа с миром, но подразумевает существование в психике трансцендентных "я" областей. К.Г. Юнг (вслед за Васубандху) назвал это нечто самостью. По-моему, связь "я" с самостью и составляет содержание  любой религиозной практики. Бросайте камни, господа анатмавадины...

----------

Тарасова (26.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Бхагаван говорил не об отсутствии опоры, а об опоре на самого себя:


Не на самого себя, а на учение, как следует из цитаты.

----------


## Aion

> Не на самого себя, а на учение, как следует из цитаты.


Дык имеется в виду реализованное, то есть освоенное Учение, а не учение, внешнее по отношению к существу.

----------

Ашока (26.02.2009), Тарасова (26.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Дык имеется в виду реализованное, то есть освоенное Учение, а не учение, внешнее по отношению к существу.


Не существует такого разделения.

----------


## Aion

> Не существует такого разделения.


Увы, почитайте внимательнее, что на БФ пишут...

----------


## ullu

> Увы, почитайте внимательнее, что на БФ пишут...


На БФ много всякого пишут. Я не знаю что вы считаете не тем.

----------


## Aion

> На БФ много всякого пишут. Я не знаю что вы считаете не тем.


Долгая память хуже, чем сифилис,
Особенно в узком кругу...(с) 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=161

----------

Тарасова (27.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Сообщение от Aion  
> Дык имеется в виду реализованное, то есть освоенное Учение, а не учение, внешнее по отношению к существу. 
> Ответ Ullu:
> Не существует такого разделения.





> Не на самого себя, а на учение, как следует из цитаты.


А кто из вас двоих разделяет, как-то я не понял?  :Smilie:

----------

Тарасова (27.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Можно предположить, что опора на себя не тождественна опоре на шесть видов сознания, опосредующих связь существа с миром, но подразумевает существование в психике трансцендентных "я" областей. К.Г. Юнг (вслед за Васубандху) назвал это нечто самостью. По-моему, связь "я" с самостью и составляет содержание  любой религиозной практики. Бросайте камни, господа анатмавадины...


Сами справляетесь...  :Smilie: 

Я бы предложил во второй цитате обратить внимание прежде всего на то, что Будда указывает на мнение, основанное на конкретном принципе обособления "Я", основанном на чувственном восприятии, ограниченный чувствами и мыслями индивида (организма). Именно опора на восприятие "Я" как уникального, персонофицированного, тождественного как чувственному так и внутреннему транцендентному (атману), порождает склонности к чему-либо внешнему по отношению к персоне. Освобождение "Я" от жестких границ освобождает ум от влечений к чему-либо внешнему или внутреннему по отношению к этим границам.

В первой же цитате речь идет о методе достижения состояния, описанного во второй цитате через реализацию Учения в себе. Лишь тот, кто ревностно лелеет Учение в себе (опирается не на внешние носители учения, а на внутренние) способен достичь высшего Освобождения. В этом случае речь идет не о состоянии освобождения (кто освобожден), а о пути достижения освобождения (как освобождаться). Употребление в обеих цитатах слова "опора" не должно вводить в заблуждение. 

Два эти отрывка о разном. Нельзя одновременно находиться в двух состояниях: "освобождающегося, который только еще сможет освободиться" и "освобожденного, который уже свободен от всех дел и становлений".

Поэтому сам вопрос о неком "противоречии" двух высказываний в принципе не должен возникать.

----------

Тарасова (27.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Именно опора на восприятие "Я" как уникального, персонофицированного, тождественного как чувственному так и внутреннему транцендентному (атману), порождает склонности к чему-либо внешнему по отношению к персоне.


А как можно воспринимать тождественность трансцендентному? И причём здесь персона? Персона (πρόσωπον) - это маска:

----------

Тарасова (27.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

Александер, в приведённой Вами цитате речь идёт о воздержании от опоры на мир. В приведённой мной цитате речь идёт о необходимости опоры на себя. По-моему одно другому не противоречит, ср. "Царство Моё не от мира сего" (Иоанн 18:36)  :Cool:

----------

Тарасова (27.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

> А кто из вас двоих разделяет, как-то я не понял?


Вы для начала не поняли что разделяют, а что не разделяют.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы для начала не поняли что разделяют, а что не разделяют.


Это точно, но и усердствовать в догадках нет причин.

----------


## ullu

> Это точно, но и усердствовать в догадках нет причин.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> А как можно воспринимать тождественность трансцендентному? И причём здесь персона? Персона (πρόσωπον) - это маска...


Тождественность трансцендентному воспринимается как умозрительное отождествление "Я" с душой, атманом, транцендентной областью сознания... всем, чем угодно, на что может быть надета маска.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Александер, в приведённой Вами цитате речь идёт о воздержании от опоры на мир. В приведённой мной цитате речь идёт о необходимости опоры на себя. По-моему одно другому не противоречит, ср. "Царство Моё не от мира сего" (Иоанн 18:36)


В приведенной Александером цитате речь идет о том, кто достиг. В Вашей цитате речь идет о том, кто устремлен к достижению. Достигшему не к чему стремиться, а следовательно и не на что опираться. Устремленному к цели, т.е. находящемуся в процессе становления, есть к чему стремиться, а следовательно необходима опора. 

"Нормальный" человек понимает, в каком положении и в каком сознании в данный момент находится. "Ненормальный" уже "постиг пустоту, безначальность и бесконечность", но при этом лишь все больше и больше "приседает как макака" ("Кин-Дза-Дза".  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Тождественность трансцендентному воспринимается как умозрительное отождествление "Я" с душой, атманом, транцендентной областью сознания... всем, чем угодно, на что может быть надета маска.


Трансцендентное тем и отличается от имманентного, что не дано в опыте, превосходит опыт (от латин. transcendo - переступаю, перешагиваю). Как возможна тождественность неопределённому?

----------

Тарасова (01.03.2009), Чиффа (28.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

А чем опора на себя отличается от отсутствия опоры на мир?
Целью буддийской практики является преодоление мира, а не самоуничтожение. Бхагаван ничего не говорил о том, что нирвана - это нуль...

----------

Гьямцо (28.02.2009), Тарасова (01.03.2009), Чиффа (28.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Айон, не извращайте наследие Будды.


Ну что же, Александер, молитесь своему идаму (я серьёзно):



> Те, которые не узнали своего лица и положили в основу истинность существования всего через вместерожденное неведение, заблудились, сделавшись живыми существами. А те, которые узнали свои лица через познание самого себя, стали буддами. (с) Нацог-Рандол. "Карнатантра"





> Только сумасшедшим или гениям удаётся настолько выпутаться из вплетённости в ткань действительности, чтобы воспринимать мир как свой образ. (с) Карл Густав Юнг.

----------

Тарасова (01.03.2009), Шавырин (28.02.2009)

----------


## Pavel

> Трансцендентное тем и отличается от имманентного, что не дано в опыте, превосходит опыт (от латин. transcendo - переступаю, перешагиваю). Как возможна тождественность неопределённому?


Тем же образом, каким возможно трансцендентное сознание, сознание, основанное не на опыте. Умозрительное восприятие дает возможность создания образов, выходящих за рамки опыта, а следовательно позволяет устанавливать между ними тождество. Самым примитивным примером умозрительного восприятия тождественности транцендентных образов может быть пример с установлением тождественности между "бесконечностью чисел от 1 до 0" и "бесконечностью чисел от 0 до бесконечности". Не взирая на отсутствие опыта восприятия первого образа и отсутствие опыта восприятия второго образа, не взирая на наличие эмпирического опыта о том, что часть всегда меньше целого (в данном случае первое множество является частью второго), умозрительно достаточно легко удается установить тождественность между двумя бесконечностями, опираясь на выходящее за рамки опыта сознание.

Мне кажется, не стоит так уж жестко привязываться к опыту и тем более проводить границу в восприятии между "данностью в опыте" и "неданностью в опыте" - это некие условности, как и условности "трансцендентного" и "имманентного". Есть нужда - разграничиваем. Нет нужды - не разграничиваем. В конкретном контексте о "Я" нет нужды разграничивать на трансцендентное и имманентное, как нет нужда разграничения на тело и душу. И то и другое разграничение не помогает решать задачу освобождения, а следовательно находится за рамками осознанного интереса.
(Речь идет не об осознанности "буддиста", а об осознании интересов живого существа).

----------


## Aion

Идам - божество-охранитель. В буддизме считается, что мир создан кармой, поэтому преодоление мира - это исчерпание кармы. 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BC

----------

Тарасова (01.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Идам - это форма Будды в Ваджраяне, в нектором роде конечно Защитник.

----------


## Dondhup

> Айон, я не знаю, кто такой или что такое идам. Что-то похожее на слово идол, но и Будда и Христос, учили не создавать себе идолов и тем более молиться им. Вообще -то я атеист. 
>    По цитате - хотелось бы увидеть своё лицо, но оно так хорошо скрыто, что придётся приложить немало усилий в борьбе с кармой, а не с миром, который Вы хотите преодолеть -это невозможно.


У Вас оригинальняа логика. Слово "мел" похоже на слово "молоко" - оба на букву "м". Мел и молоко - это одно и то же?

----------

Тарасова (01.03.2009), Чиффа (01.03.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Защитник и Идам - разные вещи. 
У защитника нет супруги-мудры, связанной с обязательствами.

----------


## Тарасова

Александер:"Айон, не извращайте наследие Будды.Ваши высказанные мысли в посте 177 - мысли дилетанта, а не прочитавшего, хотя бы раз учение, поклонника наследия Будды."

Гы-гы! :Smilie: ))))) (я эгоистична,конечно,есть такой грех, :Smilie:  но не могла удеражаться! :Smilie:  Простите меня,товарищи! :Smilie: )

----------


## Dondhup

> Защитник и Идам - разные вещи. 
> У защитника нет супруги-мудры, связанной с обязательствами.


Не всегда.

----------


## ullu

> Айон, я не знаю, кто такой или что такое идам. Что-то похожее на слово идол, но и Будда и Христос, учили не создавать себе идолов и тем более молиться им.
> .


Жесть.
Люди, вы хоть думайте иногда что вы говорите. Можно же тупо ПОЧИТАТЬ книжку.
Человек ведь на костре сгорел, что бы люди отвлеклись от мракобесия. Мы уже давно летаем в космос, чуть ли не во времени путешествуем, животных в пробирках выращиваем,  а сознание почему на уровне пещерного человека?

----------


## Манечка

Интересно - Как дела у самого Евстигнея? Помогли ли советы?

----------

Bob (17.05.2009), Слава Эркин (17.05.2009), Шавырин (17.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Труднее всего оставаться наедине с тем скопищем сомнений и мечтаний, которое мы называем самим собой. 

Тяжба одиночества не в том, что кого-то не хватает, а что невыносимо много себя самого.

----------

Слава Эркин (18.05.2009)

----------


## Bagira

Тяжба одиночества не в том, что кого-то не хватает, а что невыносимо много себя самого.[/QUOTE
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Настолько много себя самого и печаль  от того что не скем поделиться ??? На самом деле мы все настолько индивидуальны, что единомышленников найти сложно ,а вот насколько хватит коммуникабельности и терпения  зависит будем мы общаться гармонично с людьми с эффектом обратной связи,или нет.Как говорят мудрецы познай самого себя. тогда познаешь мир, в общении важно проявлять интерес к проблемам тех с кем общаешься и открытость к миру ,если преобладает цепляние за эго, то общение будет затруднительным и проблема одиночества будет усиливаться из за непонимания....

----------


## Aion

> Тяжба одиночества не в том, что кого-то не хватает, а что невыносимо много себя самого.


 * За   того   парня * 
 ст. Р. Рожденственского
 муз. М. Фрадкина

 Я сегодня до зари встану,
 По широкому пройду полю.
 Что-то с памятью моей стало,
 Все что было не со мной помню.

Бьют дождинки по щекам впалым,
Для всленной двадцать лет мало.
Даже не был я знаком с  парнем,
Обещавшим :"я вернусь, мама".

 Припев:

А степная трава пахнет горечью,
Молодые ветра зелены.
Просыпаемся мы - и грохочет над полночью
То  ли гроза, то  ли эхо прошедшей войны.

 Обещает быть весна долгой,
 Ждет отборного зерна пашня...
 И живу я на земле доброй
  За  себя и за  того парня.

 Я от тяжести такой горблюсь,
 Hо иначе жить нельзя, если,
 Все зовет меня его голос,
 Все звучит во мне его песня.

 Припев.

----------

Bob (19.05.2009), Чиффа (18.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Труднее всего оставаться наедине с тем скопищем сомнений и мечтаний, которое мы называем самим собой.
> 
> Тяжба одиночества не в том, что кого-то не хватает, а что невыносимо много себя самого.


Слишком много анти-эгоистичной болезненной идеологии в этом утверждении )). 
Тяжба одиночества в незнании себя и в огромном желании не думать искренне, чтобы не дай бог, не узнать правду. Тогда же придётся трансформировать своё существование в нечто новое, а это всегда, для скованного страхом человека, очень неприятно, такой уж защитный механизм...

----------


## Won Soeng

Приятно, что высказанная мысль вызвала дискуссию. Желание возражать - один из мотивов практики осознанности.

----------

Слава Эркин (18.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Приятно, что высказанная мысль вызвала дискуссию. Желание возражать - один из мотивов практики осознанности.


 :Smilie:  Осознанность нуждается в интерпретации?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Осознанность нуждается в интерпретации?


Вопросы - тоже хорошая мотивация для практики осознанности. Осознанность нуждается в практике.

----------


## Бо

_Я не понимаю, как люди могут чувствовать себя одиноко. Когда мой посетитель уходит, я погружаюсь в покой и безмятежность. Приближаются сумерки и я чувствую счастье, потому что знаю, что в этот день никто больше не придет, и я снова буду один. Когда я гляжу на спокойную луну или вслушиваюсь в шум дождя, мне хочется говорить о них "мой дождь", "моя луна". Но я живу в одиночестве не для того, чтобы пребывать в покое и безмятежности. Если бы я жил в покое ради удовольствия, я ничем не отличался бы от людей, которые любят роскошь и танцы.

Одни черви любят горькие плоды, а другие любят сладкие. Наши вкусы определяются тем, что мы любим. Жизнь в веселом квартале отличается от жизни в горах, но если мы привязаны к жизни в горах, мы подобны тем, кто живет в веселом квартале. Отступать от Пути во имя удовлетворения желаний, означает вести жизнь искателя удовольствий. Одни отступают от Пути Будды, потому что зарабатывают деньги на продаже буддийских реликвий, другие — потому что живут в уединении. Следует помнить, что многие из тех, кто уходит в горы, идут туда в поисках удовольствий._

"Вечерние беседы в храме Токайдзи" / Такуан Сохо

----------

Pema Sonam (19.05.2009), ullu (23.05.2009), Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Yuki (27.05.2009), Бато (22.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009), Тала (22.05.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

_"Вам хорошо, вы одиноки. Все это, конечно, так — одинокий человек не может быть покинут. Но иногда по вечерам эти искусственные построения разлетались в прах, а жизнь превращалась в какую-то всхлипывающую, мечущуюся мелодию, в водоворот дикого томления, желания, тоски и надежды все-таки вырваться из бессмысленного самоодурманивания, из бессмысленных в своей монотонности звуков этой вечной шарманки. Неважно куда, но лишь бы вырваться. О, эта жалкая потребность человека в крупице тепла. И разве этим теплом не могут быть пара рук и склоненное над тобой лицо? Или и это было бы самообманом, покорностью судьбе, бегством? Да и разве вообще существует что-то, кроме одиночества?"_

Эрих Мария Ремарк. "Три товарища"

----------

Кумо (26.05.2009)

----------


## Makc

Одиночество - странная вещь. Когда оно есть, надоедает, когда его нет - не хватает.
Человек сам не знает, чего хочет.

----------


## Ка

Одному проще, хотя и скучновато, хотя скука полезна. воть  :Smilie:

----------


## Makc

В скуке ничего полезного нет. Она вызывает апатию, потом меланхолию, может перерасти в ипохондрию, депрессию.
одиночество хорошо только тогда, когда знаешь, что с ним делать. А так - не очень. Легко провалиться в никуда.

----------

Евстигней (27.02.2010)

----------


## Ка

Во всем есть польза, если осознавать данный момент. И скуку тоже. А вообще пользы и не пользы нету, если присутствует осознание. По моим ощущениям) Вопрос спорный

----------


## Yuki

> Одному проще, хотя и скучновато, хотя скука полезна. воть


С "проще" я бы поспорила. В здравии - проще, в беде - сложнее.

----------

Mylene (27.05.2009)

----------

